# The Great Naruto Timeline.



## Godaime Tsunade (Jul 31, 2014)

After some exploring around the forum, I realised that there weren't many attempts at doing an _in-depth_ timeline of the events within the Narutoverse. Some people tried, but their efforts were either short-lived or specific to a certain area of the timeline eg. Wars, Akatsuki, Madara and Hashirama etc.

With that in mind, I've used my own knowledge of the manga, a few sources I pulled from around the internet and some previously created timelines to help me in creating one huge, super timeline, that covers pretty much _everything_ in the series.

This is being created with the sole purpose of acting as a reference for _*you*_, so that in times when you're questioning what happened when in the verse, you can refer to this thread. Naturally, you may have a few disagreements in some of these placements, and there may even be some things you can think of which weren't mentioned in the timeline. In these cases, let me know and we can discuss them, and hopefully get the timeline fixed and edited so that it's as accurate as possible!

With all of that said, enjoy!


*I. Ancient Narutoverse*


Princess Kaguya Ōtsutsuki eats the fruit of the Shinju tree, becoming the first ever human to use chakra. _(1,000 years ago)_
Kaguya gives birth to Hagoromo Ōtsutsuki and Hamura Ōtsutsuki, who inherit her powerful chakra. Hagoromo inherits Kaguya's Rinnegan, while Hamura inherits her Byakugan. _(approximately 1,000 years ago)_
Hagoromo and Hamura team up together and seal their mother, who tried to reclaim their chakra using the Juubi. The Juubi is sealed inside of Hagoromo. _(100s of years ago)_
Hagoromo impregnates a female who gives birth to Indra and later Ashura, the younger brother. Hamura also has children of his own who inherit the Byakugan. _(100s of years ago)_
Hagoromo divides the power of the Juubi into nine separate entities, which become known as bijuu. _(100s of years ago)_
Hagoromo chooses Ashura, the younger brother, to be his successor on his death-bed, infuriating Indra. _(100s of years ago)_
Indra and Ashura continually fight against each other over a period of many years, initiating the rivalry that would continue for centuries after their deaths. _(100s of years ago)_


*II. Era of the Warring States*


The Senju, Uchiha and various other clans from around the world are formed _(100s of years ago)_
Butsama Senju and Tajima Uchiha are born. _(approximately 110 years ago)                 (End of series: approximately 125 years ago)_
Butsama's wife becomes pregnant, and gives birth to Hashirama Senju.  _(approximately 93 years ago) (End of series: approximately 108 years ago)_
Tajima Uchiha's wife also becomes pregnant, and gives birth to Madara Uchiha. _(approximately 93 years ago) (End of series: 108 years ago)_
Butsama and Tajima's wives give birth again. Tobirama Senju and Izuna Uchiha are born. _(92 years ago) (End of series: 107 years ago)_
Kakuzu is born. _(91 years ago) (End of series: 106 years ago)_
Butsama's wife gives birth to Itama Senju and Kawarama Senju. Tajima's wife gives birth to three un-named Uchiha. _(90-91 years ago) (End of series: 105-106 years ago)_
Genji of Kirigakure is born. _(90 years ago) 
(End of series: 105 years ago)_
The three unnamed Uchiha die. _(approximately 85 years ago) 
(End of series: approximately 100 years ago)_
Hashirama Senju and Madara Uchiha meet for the first time. _(approximately 83 years ago) (End of series: approximately 98 years ago)_
Kawarama Senju dies. _(approximately 83 years ago) (End of series: approximately 98 years ago)_
Itama Senju dies. _(approximately 82 years ago) (End of series: 97 years ago)_
Onoki is born. _(79 years ago) (End of series: 94 years ago)_
Chiyo is born. _(75 years ago) (End of series: 90 years ago)_
Ebizo is born._ (74 years ago) (End of series: 89 years ago)_
Hashirama marries Mito Uzumaki (?), and they have a child together _(approximately 74 years ago) (End of series: approximately 89 years ago)_
Danzou Shimura is born. _(73 years ago) (End of series: 88 years ago)_
Hiruzen Sarutobi is born. _(73 years ago) (End of series: 88 years ago)_
Homura Mitokado is born _(73 years ago) (End of series: 88 years ago)_
Koharu Utatane is born _(73 years ago) (End of series: 88 years ago)_
Biwako Sarutobi is born. _(73 years ago) (End of series: 88 years ago)_
Tobirama kills Izuna _(67 years ago) (End of series: 82 years ago)_
The Senju and Uchiha clans form a truce, creating Konohagakure _(67 years ago) (End of series: 82 years ago)_


*III. Post-Warring States Era*


The Era of the Warring States ends. Hashirama becomes Hokage of Konoha. The other countries copy The Land of Fire and establish themselves with hidden villages and Kages. The Gokage are formed. _(approximately 66 years ago) (End of series: approximately 81 years ago)_
Hashirama gains control over several bijuu _(approximately 66 years ago) (End of series: approximately 81 years ago)_
Hashirama calls for a Kage Summit to distribute bijuu evenly amongst the Five Great Nations. _(approximately 66 years ago) (End of series: approximately 81 years ago)_
Ishikawa lectures Onoki on the Will of Stone _(approximately 65 years ago) (End of series: approximately 80 years ago)_
Hashirama trains Hiruzen with Tobirama. Tobirama becomes the sensei of Hiruzen, Koharu and Homura. _(approximately 60 years ago) (End of series: approximately 75 years ago)_
Dan Katō is born. _(58 years ago) (End of series: 73 years ago)_
Tsunade is born. _(55 years ago) (End of series: 70 years ago)_
Orochimaru is born. _(55 years ago) (End of series: 70 years ago)_
Jiraiya is born. _(55 years ago) (End of series: 70 years ago)_
Mifune is born._ (52 years ago) (End of series: 67 years ago)_
Madara fights against Onoki and Muu, defeating them easily _(approximately 50 years ago) (End of series: approximately 65 years ago)_
Madara abandons Konoha and becomes a rogue-ninja _(approximately 50 years ago) (End of series: approximately 65 years ago)_
Madara and Hashirama fight at what would later become The Valley of the End. Madara ' dies '. _(approximately 50 years ago) (End of series: approximately 65 years ago)_
Mito Uzumaki seals the Kyuubi inside of herself, becoming the first ever jinchuuriki _(approximately 50 years ago) (End of series: approximately 65 years ago)_
Hashirama fights against Takigakure's Kakuzu, who escapes with his life _(approximately 50 years ago) (End of series: approximately 65 years ago)_
Kakuzu encounters the Gold and Silver Brothers _(approximately 50 years ago) 
(End of series: approximately 65 years ago)_
Hashirama dies on the battlefield. Tobirama becomes the Second Hokage. _(approximately 50 years ago) (End of series: approximately 65 years ago)_
The Second Raikage, Kazekage, Tsuchikage and Mizukage are appointed. _(approximately 50 years ago) (End of series: approximately 65 years ago)_
Tobirama creates the Konoha Academy and the Konoha Police Ops, the latter of which he places under the command of the Uchiha clan. He also establishes the Chuunin exams. _(approximately 50 years ago) (End of series: approximately 65 years ago)_
Tobirama and the Nidaime Raikage form an alliance between their villages in Kumogakure, but Kinkaku and Ginkaku stage a coup d'tat, and Tobirama is left on the brink of death. _(approximately 50 years ago) (End of series: approximately 65 years ago)_


*IV. Era of The First Great Shinobi War*


The First Great Shinobi War breaks out _(approximately 50 years ago) 
(End of series: approximately 65 years ago)_
Tobirama is killed by the Kinkaku Force. Hiruzen is appointed as the Third Hokage, Homura Mitokado and Koharu Utatane become his trusted advisors. _(approximately 50 years ago) 
(End of series: approximately 65 years ago)_
Muu and the Nidaime Mizukage kill each other. Onoki becomes the Third Tsuchikage. A Third Mizukage is appointed. _(approximately 50 years ago) 
(End of series: approximately 65 years ago)_
Jiraiya, Tsunade and Orochimaru graduate from the academy. _(49 years ago) 
(End of series: 64 years ago)_
Hiruzen becomes the teacher of Jiraiya, Tsunade and Orochimaru. _(49 years ago) 
(End of series: approximately 64 years ago)_
Yondaime Raikage is born. _(47 years ago) (End of series: 62 years ago)_
Teuchi is born. _(47 years go) (End of series: 62 years ago)_
Hiashi Hyuuga is born. Hizashi Hyuuga is born. _(46 years ago) 
(End of series: 61 years ago)_
Ao is born. _(46 years ago) (End of series: 61 years ago)_
Rōshi is born. _(approximately 45 years ago) (End of series: approximately 60 years ago)_
Kitsuchi is born. _(44 years ago) (End of series: 59 years ago)_
Rasa is born. _(44 years ago) (End of series: 59 years ago)_
Shibi Aburame is born. _(43 years ago) (End of series: 58 years old)_
Inoichi Yamanaka is born _(42 years ago) (End of series: 57 years ago)_
Chouza Akimichi is born _(42 years ago) (End of series: 57 years ago)_
Shikaku Nara is born _(42 years ago) (End of series: 57 years ago)_
Hashirama's son/daughter has a second child, Nawaki. _(approximately 40 years ago) 
(End of series: 55 years ago)_
Minato Namikaze is born. _(41 years ago) (End of series: 56 years ago)_
Kushina Uzumaki is born._ (41 years ago) (End of series: 56 years ago)_
Daikoku Funeno is born. _(39 years ago) (End of series: 54 years ago)_
Killer Bee is born. _(36 years ago) (End of series: 51 years ago)_
Konan and Yahiko are born. _(35 years ago) (End of series: 50 years ago)_
Raidō Namiashi is born. _(35 years ago) (End of series: 50 years ago)_
Nagato is born. _(35 years ago) (End of series: 50 years ago)_
Suzume is born. _(35 years ago) (End of series: 50 years ago)_
Genma Shiranui is born. _(34 years ago) (End of series: 49 years ago)_
Aoba Yamashiro is born. _(34 years ago) (End of series: 49 years ago)_
Kisame Hoshigaki is born. _(33 years ago) (End of series: 48 years ago)_
Ebisu is born. _(32 years ago) (End of series: 47 years ago)_
Ibiki Morino is born. _(32 years ago) (End of series: 47 years ago)_
Maito Gai is born. _(31 years ago) (End of series: 46 years ago)_
Obito Uchiha is born _(31 years ago) (End of series: 46 years ago)_
Mei Terumi is born . _(31 years ago) (End of series: 46 years ago)_
Kurenai Yūhi is born. _(31 years ago) (End of series: 46 years ago)_
Kakashi Hatake is born. _(31 years ago) (End of series: 46 years ago)_
Hiruzen marries Biwako Sarutobi, and has two children with her: Asuma Sarutobi, and another unnamed child (?). _(31 years ago) (End of series: 46 years ago)_
Rin Nohara is born. _(31 years ago) (End of series: 46 years ago)_
Shizune is born. _(31 years ago) (End of series: 46 years ago)_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Jul 31, 2014)

*IV. Era of The Second Great Shinobi War*


The Second Great Ninja War breaks out. _(approximately 35 years ago) 
(End of series: approximately 50 years ago)_
Nawaki dies._ (approximately 35 years ago) (End of series: approximately 50 years ago)_
Hanzou titles Jiraiya, Tsunade and Orochimaru as the Sannin._ (approximately 33 years ago) (End of series: approximately 47 years ago)_
The Sannin encounter the Ame Orphans. Jiraiya stays behind to train them. _(approximately 33 years ago) (End of series: approximately 47 years ago)_
Tsunade gives her necklace to Dan Katō, who dies the next day. _(31 years ago) (End of series: 46 years ago)_
Minato Namikaze and Kushina Uzumaki are promoted to Genin.  _(31 years ago) (End of series: 46 years ago)_
Jiraiya returns to Konoha after training the Ame Orphans, and is appointed as the Jounin teacher of Minato and two other Genin._ (31 years ago) 
(End of series: 46 years ago)_
Shizune is born._ (31 years ago) (End of series: 46 years ago)_
Zabuza Momochi is born. _(30 years ago) (End of series: 45 years ago)_
Sandaime Raikage is appointed. _(approximately 30 years ago) (End of series: approximately 45 years ago)_
Hanzō of the Salamander fights against Mifune. _(approximately 30 years ago) 
(End of series: approximately 45 years ago)_
The Second Great Shinobi War ends._ (approximately 30 years ago) 
(End of series: approximately 45 years ago)_
Samui is born. _(29 years ago) (End of series: 44 years ago)_
Mabui is born. _(29 years ago) (End of series: 44 years ago)_
Yugito Nii is born. _(29 years ago) (End of series: 44 years ago)_
Iwashi Tatami is born. _(28 years ago) (End of series: 43 years ago)_
Kotetsu Hagane is born. _(28 years ago) (End of series: 43 years ago)_
Izumo Kamizuki. _(28 years ago) (End of series: 43 years ago)_
Kushina is kidnapped by Kumogakure, Minato saves her._ (27 years ago) 
(End of series: 42 years ago)_
Yamato is born. _(27 years ago) (End of series: 42 years ago)_
Anko Mitarashi is born. _(27 years ago) (End of series: 42 years ago)_
Hayate Gekkou is born. _(27 years ago) (End of series: 42 years ago)_
Yoroi Akadō is born._ (27 years ago) (End of series: 42 years ago)_
Misumi Tsurugi is born._ (27 years ago) (End of series: 42 years ago)_
Darui is born._ (26 years ago) (End of series: 41 years ago)_
C is born._ (26 years ago) (End of series: 41 years ago)_
Utakata is born._ (26 years ago) (End of series: 41 years ago)_
Yūgao Uzuki is born._ (26 years ago) (End of series: 41 years ago)_
Killer Bee becomes a Jinchuuriki._ (approximately 25 years ago) (End of series: approximately 40 years ago)_
Tsunade leaves Konoha with a young Shizune._ (approximately 25 years ago) (End of series: approximately 40 years ago)_
_

*V. Era of Obito Uchiha and The Third Great Shinobi War*_


Kabuto Yakushi is born._ (24 years ago) (End of series: 39 years ago)_
Muta Aburame is born. _(24 years ago) (End of series: 39 years ago)_
Hidan is born._ (23 years ago) (End of series: 38 years ago)_
Sakumo Hatake kills himself._ (23 years ago) (End of series: 37 years ago)_
Mei Terumi graduates from the academy._ (22 years ago) 
(End of series: 36 years ago)_
The Third Great War breaks out. _(21 years ago) (End of series: 35 years ago)_
Minato fights Ei and Killer Bee. _(21 years ago) (End of series: 35 years ago)_
Sasori leaves Sunagakure._ (21 years ago) (End of series: 35 years ago)_
Mizugakure's killing ritual is discontinued. _(21 years ago) (End of series: 35 years ago)_
Itachi Uchiha is born. _(21 years ago) (End of series: 35 years ago)_
_Yahiko dies. (over 20 years ago) (End of series: over 35 years ago)_
Battle of Kikyo Pass - Nōno Yakushi discovers Kabuto and takes him into her orphanage. _(approximately 20 years ago) 
(End of series: approximately 35 years ago)_
The Third Raikage dies and the Fourth Raikage is appointed. _(approximately 20 years ago) (End of series: approximately 35 years ago)_
Akatsuchi is born. (20 years ago). _(End of series: 35 years ago)_
Temari is born. _(20 years ago) (End of series: 35 years ago)_
Haku is born. _(19 years ago) (End of series: 34 years ago)_
Kankurō is born. _(19 years ago) (End of series: 34 years ago)_
Juugo is born. _(19 years ago) (End of series: 34 years ago)_
Torune is born._ (19 years ago) (End of series: 34 years ago)_
Chojurō is born. _(19 years ago) (End of series: 34 years ago)_
Orochimaru becomes the sensei of Anko Mitarashi _(19 years ago) 
(End of series: 34 years ago)_
Kakashi Hatake promoted to Jounin. Obito 'dies'. The Third Great Shinobi War ends. _(18 years ago) (End of series: 33 years ago)_
Hiruzen appoints Minato as the Fourth Hokage. _(18 years ago) 
(End of series: 33 years ago)_
Hiruzen discover's Orochimaru's evil experiments, and Orochimaru flees the village to join Akatsuki (_18 years ago) (End of series: 33 years ago)_
Madara Uchiha saves Obito, taking him under his wing and manipulating him. This initiates the beginning of the Moon's Eye Plan. _(18 years ago) 
(End of series: 33 years ago)_
Tenten is born. _(18 years ago) (End of series: 33 years ago)_
Dosu is born. _(18 years ago) (End of series: 33 years ago)_
Neji Hyuuga is born. _(18 years ago) __(End of series: 33 years ago)_
Kin Tsuchi is born. _(18 years ago) __(End of series: 33 years ago)_
Kurotsuchi is born. _(18 years ago) __(End of series: 33 years ago)_
Zaku Abumi is born. _(18 years ago) __(End of series: 33 years ago)_
Rock Lee is born. _(18 years ago) __(End of series: 33 years ago)_
Kushina becomes pregnant with Naruto Uzumaki, Jiraiya is named the godfather. _(17 years ago) (End of series: 32 years ago)_
Jiraiya leaves Konoha to pursue Orochimaru and Akatsuki. _(17 years ago) _
_(End of series: 32 years ago)_
Rin dies. _(17 years ago) __(End of series: 32 years ago)_
Madara Uchiha dies. _(approximately 17 years ago) _
_(End of series: 32 years ago)_
Shino Aburame is born. _(17 years ago) __(End of series: 32 years ago)_
Karui is born. _(17 years ago) __(End of series: 32 years ago)_
Sakura Haruno is born. _(17 years ago) __(End of series: 32 years ago)_
Chouji Akimichi is born. _(17 years ago) __(End of series: 32 years ago)_
Karin is born. _(17 years ago) __(End of series: 32 years ago)_
Kiba Inuzuka is born. _(17 years ago) __(End of series: 32 years ago)_
Sasuke Uchiha is born. _(17 years ago) __(End of series: 32 years ago)_
Shikamaru Nara is born. _(17 years ago) __(End of series: 32 years ago)_
Ino Yamanaka is born. _(17 years ago) __(End of series: 32 years ago)_
Obito attacks Konoha with the Kyuubi. Minato dies. Kushina dies. Naruto Uzumaki is born, becoming the third jinchuuriki of the Kyuubi. _(17 years ago) (End of series: 32 years ago)_
Hinata Hyuuga is born. _(17 years ago) (End of series: 32 years ago)_
​_*VI. Post-Third Great Shinobi War Era*_

Hiruzen is reappointed as the Third Hokage. _(17 years ago) 
(End of series: 32 years ago)_
Sandaime Kazekage is killed by Sasori. Rasa is appointed as the Yondaime Kazekage_. (17 years ago) (End of series: 32 years ago)_
Omoi is born. _(16 years ago) (End of series: 31 years ago)_
Yagura is appointed as the Yondaime Mizukage. _(approximately 15 years ago)(End of series: 30 years ago)_
Nōno Yakushi is killed by Kabuto. Orochimaru recruits Kabuto as his spy. _(15 years ago) __(End of series: approximately 30 years ago)_
Itachi graduates from the academy._ (14 years ago) 
(End of series: 29 years ago)_
Hinata Hyuuga is kidnapped by Kumogakure. Hizashi Hyuuga is sacrificed. _(14 years ago) (End of series: 29 years ago)_
Kisame kills Fuguki Suikazan, abandons Kirigakure and joins Akatsuki _(approximately 12 years ago) __(End of series: approximately 27 years ago)_
_Udon is born. (12 years ago) (End of series: 27 years ago)_
_Moegi is born. (12 years ago) (End of series: 27 years ago)_
Konohamaru is born. _(12 years ago) (End of series: 27 years ago)_
_Itachi is promoted to Chuunin. (11 years ago) (End of series: 26 years ago)_
Itachi becomes an ANBU captain. Shisui commits suicide. Itachi carries out the Uchiha clan massacre, and joins Akatsuki. _(approximately 9 years ago) 
(End of series: approximately 24 years ago)_
Orochimaru leaves Akatsuki. _(approximately 8-9 years ago) 
(End of series: approximately 24-25 years ago)_
Neji, Tenten and Rock Lee graduate from the academy. Gai becomes their sensei. _(5 years ago) (End of series: 20 years ago)_
The Rookies graduate from the academy. Kakashi, Asuma and Kurenai become their sensei. _(4 years ago) (End of series: 19 years ago)_
Haku and Zabuza die. The Great Naruto Bridge is formed. _(4 years ago) 
(End of series: 19 years ago)_
Rasa is killed by Orochimaru. _(4 years ago) (End of series: 19 years ago)_
Hiruzen Sarutobi is killed by Orochimaru. _(4 years ago) 
(End of series: 19 years ago)_
_S_hikamaru Nara becomes a Chuunin. _(4 years ago) 
(End of series: 19 years ago)_
Tsunade is appointed as the Fifth Hokage and returns to Konoha with Shizune. _(4 years ago) (End of series: 19 years ago)_
Sasuke Uchiha leaves Konoha and becomes a rogue ninja. _(4 years ago) 
(End of series: 19 years ago)_
Naruto leaves Konoha with Jiraiya to train. Sakura begins her training with Tsunade. _(4 years ago) (End of series: 19 years ago)_
Yagura dies. Mei Terumi is appointed as the Godaime Mizukage. _(3 years ago) 
(End of series: 18 years ago)_
Team Gai, the Sand Siblings and the rookies are promoted to Chuunin. _(3 years ago) (End of series: 18 years ago)_
Fuu and Han are killed._ (3 years ago) (End of series: 18 years ago)_
Neji, Temari and Kankuro are promoted to Jounin. Gaara becomes the Fifth Kazekage. _(over 1 year ago) (End of series: 16 years ago)_
Naruto returns to Konoha. _(over 1 year ago) (End of series: 16 years ago)_
Sasori, Chiyo, Yugito, Chiriku, Asuma, Kakuzu, Deidara, Roshi, Itachi, Jiraiya, Danzou, Konan, Nagato, Kisame, Fu and Torune die (between 1 day and 1 year ago) _(End of series: 16 years ago)_
Shikaku, Inoichi, Ao, Mabui, Neji and Obito die. Kaguya is revived and defeated by Team 7._ (The present day) (End of series: 15 years ago)_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Jul 31, 2014)

*V. Post-Fourth Great Shinobi World War era*


Sasuke leaves Konoha. _(almost 15 years ago)_
Sakura and Ino set up a clinic for traumatised children in Konoha. _(14.5 years ago)_
Naruto receives a prosthetic arm from Tsunade. _(over 14 years ago)_
Naruto and Sai go on a mission in the Land of Waves to fight against the Ryūha Armament Alliance. _(just over 14 years ago)_
Tsunade retires. Kakashi is inaugurated as the Sixth Hokage. Kahyō is put under custody and placed in charge of wardening Blood Prison._ (14 years ago)_
Shikamaru and his team-mates fight and defeat Gengo. Shikamaru and Temari start dating. _(13 years ago)_
The events of The Last: Naruto the Movie take place. Toneri Otsutsuki appears, but is defeated by Naruto and Hinata. Naruto falls in love with Hinata. _(13 years ago)_
Sakura is kidnapped by Kido, but she escapes and defeats him. Ino and Sai start dating._ (13 years ago)_
Naruto and Hinata get married._ (13 years ago)_
Gaara is pushed into an arranged marriage, but it fails._ (12 years ago)_
Temari and Shikamaru get married._ (12 years ago)_
Sasuke fights against the Dark Thunder Group, and returns to Konoha shortly afterwards._ (12 years ago)_
Sakura becomes pregnant, and leaves Konoha with Sasuke to travel the world. _(12 years ago)_
Hinata, Ino, Temari, Karui, Rock Lee's wife and Gaara's wife become pregnant. _(12 years ago)_
Sakura gives birth to Sarada, Karin delivers the baby._ (12 years ago)_
Rock Lee's wife gives birth to Metal Lee. _(approximately 12 years ago)_
Chōchō is born._ (12 years ago)_
Shikadai is born._ (12 years ago)_
Inojin is born._ (12 years ago)_
Chojuro becomes the Fifth Mizukage. Mei retires. _(approximately 11 years ago)_
Himawari is born._ (approximately 10 years ago)_
Darui and Kurotsuchi become Godaime Raikage and Yondaime Tsuchikage, respectively. Ei and Onoki retire. _(approximately 5 years ago) (?)_
Shin Uchiha appears and attacks Sarada, Chouchou and Team 7, but is defeated._ (1 year ago)_
The Gokage call a Summit meeting in Konoha. _(less than 1 year ago)_
Kinshiki and Momoshiki attack the shinobi world. The events of Boruto: The Movie take place. _(present day)_
_
*OP was updated with end of series dates. The above dates are after the War Arc._​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ziemiak11 (Jul 31, 2014)

Great job!!! But you should reconsider using Before Naruto and After Naruto. That way you won't have to change dates if there would be some kind of time skip in the future

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kingcools (Jul 31, 2014)

only two periods are relevant:

1) World hasnt seen hashiramas greatness
2) World has seen hashiramas greatness


----------



## Turrin (Jul 31, 2014)

This is a-lot of work and I commend you for it. The problem is Kishimoto just doesn't care about the time-line, so it will always be wrong.


----------



## Jagger (Jul 31, 2014)

Excelent job, tbh.

However, I'm saddened to say it's likely Kishi will somehow ruin your creation by making another contradiction. Similar to what he did in chapter 599.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks guys.

I do think there are inconsistencies in the timeline, which I realised as I was researching things, but evidently a lot of things can in fact be placed in chronological order. The fact that Kishimoto has made a few references to the time period in the manga (such as Naruto's birth, the two month timeskip at the end of Part I and the 6 month gap between the start of Part II and the War Arc) shows that he clearly has some concern for when events take place in his verse.​​

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vargas (Aug 1, 2014)

> Nōno Yakushi is killed by Kabuto. Orochimaru recruits Kabuto as his spy. (17 years ago)


Right now kabuto is 24, he can't be 7 yrs old when he killed his mother


----------



## CrazyAries (Aug 1, 2014)

I have to commend you for trying to piece the events of the Narutoverse together. There are a few issues:

This...



> Hagoromo impregnates a female who gives birth to Indra and later Ashura, the younger brother. Hamura also has children of his own who inherit the Byakugan. (1,000s of years ago)



...should come after this...



> Hagoromo and Hamura team up together and seal their mother, who tried to reclaim their chakra using the Juubi. The Juubi is sealed inside of Hagoromo. (1,000s of years ago)



I think it's implied that Hagoromo already had part of the juubi sealed in him before he had his children. 

Also, the time when Mito sealed Kurama had to come sometime before she gave birth. Remember, there was a reference to how the seal weakened during child birth and how a near-calamity happened when Mito's child was being born.

Additionally, Mito had to give birth more than 16 years before Tsunade's birth, right? It's touch and go there, considering when Madara left Konoha and then fight against Hashirama while using Kurama.

Still, I will say this is a brilliant effort again.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Aug 1, 2014)

Vargas said:


> Right now kabuto is 24, he can't be 7 yrs old when he killed his mother



To be honest, I wasn't entirely convinced on this placement myself. He was about 4 when Nono found him after the Battle of Kikyo pass, I admit he may have been a bit older than 7 but not significantly older. He was pretty young when he killed his mother, after all. 



CrazyAries said:


> I have to commend you for trying to piece the events of the Narutoverse together. There are a few issues:
> This...
> 
> ...should come after this...
> ...



I'm not sure about that. My reasoning for this placement is that Kaguya was already aware of Indra and Ashura's existence before she died, since she _compared them to Naruto and Sasuke_.



> Also, the time when Mito sealed Kurama had to come sometime before she gave birth. Remember, there was a reference to how the seal weakened during child birth and how a near-calamity happened when Mito's child was being born.



This is true. Fixing.



> Additionally, Mito had to give birth more than 16 years before Tsunade's birth, right? It's touch and go there, considering when Madara left Konoha and then fight against Hashirama while using Kurama.



She may have gave birth slightly more than 16 years ago. That is why I gave an approximate value as opposed to a definite one. Still, it wasn't much older than 16, 18-19 at best, so their child must have had Tsunade when they were pretty young.



> Still, I will say this is a brilliant effort again.



Thanks ​​


----------



## Kyu (Aug 1, 2014)

Hinata's birthday is in December so she should be a couple months younger than Naruto. Other than that - superb timeline.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Aug 1, 2014)

Noted, Kyu.

Fixing.​​


----------



## the real anti christ (Aug 1, 2014)

Very nice. I do have a suggestion but I'm not sure how you would handle it. Since the timeline in the manga will progress I suggest implementing some kind of year system. This way in a couple years of manga time this list will continue to make sense. I don't know what would be best for example making the earliest known date of an event year 1? Like Hashirama birth year 1. 

I actually really like the idea of BN and AD


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Aug 1, 2014)

I thought of doing that, but the timeline is quite vague as it is and so trying to put actual specific dates beside events would only lead to more guesses, which sort of defeats the purpose of doing it. In the Ancient Narutoverse we know very little of what happened when, other than that the events likely occured 1000s of years ago. If you or anyone else thinks of a good date system to implement please share it with me, but I can't think of a good one myself.​​


----------



## PopoTime (Aug 1, 2014)

im not sure about the 13 year gap between kushina becoming the second kyuubi jinchuriki and Mito Dying.  The entire point of Kushina coming to Konoha was that Mito was reaching the end of her life


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Aug 1, 2014)

Working logically though, Mito simply cannot have died much, if any earlier than that. She was a pure blooded Uzumaki, meaning her lifespan was great. She couldn't have been older than about 80 when Kushina came to Konoha. Also, she could survive bijuu extraction like Kushina, so it's not like they actually needed her to die before they sealed the Kyuubi into someone else. 

In fact, the bijuu would actually _die_ should their host die, so it would make sense that the bijuu is removed from them _before_ they die. I would bet that Mito was frail and weaker in her old age, thus unable to utilise the Kyuubi's power to as great an extent as she once could. She was probably retired as a shinobi, and was simply waiting around to die. She was of no greater military use to Konoha, which is why they needed a second jinchuuriki. She then died years later.

That's my take on it, at least.​​

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## butcher50 (Aug 1, 2014)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> *VI. Post-Third Great Shinobi War Era*
> 
> 
> Naruto returns to Konoha. _(6 months ago)_




Ehh.......so you're saying that from the opening of Shippudden right up to the last day of the 4th Shinobi World War, there are only...............6 months ?


Unless you decided to do a personal continuity retcon here because Kishi's sense of time flow was too screwy to resolve with canon given data, i don't get it.


Naruto was supposed to be 15+ something when he returned with Jirayia to Konoha, there should be at bare minimum a full round year between Naruto's shippudden return/Kazekage Rescue mission and the last day of the 4th Shinobi World War.
​


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Aug 1, 2014)

Nah, the timeskip lasted two and a half years. Shizune tells us that Sakura has been storing chakra in her forehead for her Byakugou Seal for _three years_. Sakura started being tutored by Tsunade at the end of Part I. That would mean there is 6 months between the start of Part II and the current Fourth Shinobi War arc.​​


----------



## butcher50 (Aug 1, 2014)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> Nah, the timeskip lasted two and a half years. Shizune tells us that Sakura has been storing chakra in her forehead for her Byakugou Seal for _three years_. Sakura started being tutored by Tsunade at the end of Part I. That would mean there is 6 months between the start of Part II and the current Fourth Shinobi War arc.​



First of all you are under the weird assumption that Sakura magically learned and mastered the Byakugou Seal technique mere days after Naruto went on his vacation with Jirayia. (and not like a half a year after his training trip started)

We are gonna dance here in circles.

Naruto was *13* during the *VOTE fight*, then Naruto was indicated to be *15* (*2.5* years after his VOTE fight) when the *Kazekage Rescue Arc* started, then on the* last day of 4th SWW* we get the indication that Naruto should be turning *17* right about now, these are full round 12 months at work here minimum dear Godaime Hokage, not 6 months.


just because Shinzue said that Sakura has been pumping that Technique for 3 years doesn't automatically means that she acquired that Byakugou Technique as soon as Naruto left with Jirayia.

again all i see is Shizune saying that Sakura has been pumping that chakra seal for 3 years BUT fails to indicate when EXACTLY sakura mastered enough of the technique to start using it in such a way, you were under the impression that sakura learned the whole thing and started using it like in about a one little week tops after naruto went on his trip with Jirayia.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Aug 1, 2014)

butcher50 said:


> We are gonna dance here in circles.
> 
> Naruto was *13* during the *VOTE fight*, then Naruto was indicated to be *15* (*2.5* years after his VOTE fight) when the *Kazekage Rescue Arc* started, then on the* last day of 4th SWW* we get the indication that Naruto should be turning *17* right about now, these are full round 12 months at work here minimum dear Godaime Hokage, not 6 months.



That is true. I overlooked the fact that Sakura may not necessarily have started  storing chakra up at the end of Part I, she must have started storing it up about 6 months into her training. That makes more sense.

Editing the OP.​​


----------



## butcher50 (Aug 1, 2014)

It's so hard to believe that Temari and Kankuro should be turning 20 already.


----------



## CrazyAries (Aug 1, 2014)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> I'm not sure about that. My reasoning for this placement is that Kaguya was already aware of Indra and Ashura's existence before she died, since she _compared them to Naruto and Sasuke_.​



In Chapter 670 [ 1 ], [ 2 ] Hagoromo actually puts these things into chronological order. He expressly says that he and his brother sealed the juubi into themselves sometime before Hagoromo had his two sons. How Kaguya knew of them is anyone's guess. She might have via Black Zetsu, but shouldn't she know more of her current opponents, as well?



> This is true. Fixing.​



Yes, and I would like to add that it would make sense if Kurama had to be sealed in Kushina in a process that would simultaneously kill Mito. Kushina only survived extraction for a few moments, but would have died eventually without being resealed. Mito was at the end of her life when she talked to Kushina, and that was shortly before the sealing.



> She may have gave birth slightly more than 16 years ago. That is why I gave an approximate value as opposed to a definite one. Still, it wasn't much older than 16, 18-19 at best, so their child must have had Tsunade when they were pretty young.



I raised the issue of age because I doubt that Kishimoto would included teenaged parents, even in an earlier era.



> Thanks ​



You're welcome.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Aug 2, 2014)

CrazyAries said:


> In Chapter 670 [ 1 ], [ 2 ] Hagoromo actually puts these things into chronological order. He expressly says that he and his brother sealed the juubi into themselves sometime before Hagoromo had his two sons. How Kaguya knew of them is anyone's guess. She might have via Black Zetsu, but shouldn't she know more of her current opponents, as well?



Oh okay. Fixing then!



> Yes, and I would like to add that it would make sense if Kurama had to be sealed in Kushina in a process that would simultaneously kill Mito. Kushina only survived extraction for a few moments, but would have died eventually without being resealed. Mito was at the end of her life when she talked to Kushina, and that was shortly before the sealing.



I guess. Fixing.​​


----------



## butcher50 (Aug 2, 2014)

Oops i ran into another hurdle, the Konoha establishment was created......90 years ago ? i could've sworn that as far as the official databooks are concerned, Konoha's current age would be somewhere between 65 to 70 years maximum.

(unless someone in the fire country's history scrolls department has intentionally or unintentionally got the whole dating accuracy so out of whack wrong)


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Aug 2, 2014)

I don't recall anything about the databooks saying Konoha was 65-70 years old. Even if it did, that seems horribly inaccurate.​​


----------



## butcher50 (Aug 2, 2014)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> I don't recall anything about the databooks saying Konoha was 65-70 years old. Even if it did, that seems horribly inaccurate.​



Judge for yourself 

(Personally IMO, Kishimoto has lately retconned a lot of the historic dates and specifics of events he introduced in 2008)


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Aug 2, 2014)

That's a fan-made timeline, and I'm not buying it.​​


----------



## butcher50 (Aug 2, 2014)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> That's a fan-made timeline, and I'm not buying it.​



(a delightful statement, so is yours)

Still It's based what was said in the older databooks/supplementals, but like i said ever since then (2008+) Kishi obviously retconned a lot of these dates and specifics, especially when he resurrected Hashirama Senju to demonstrate the history flashbacks from his point of view.

all in all, the general idea was that Konoha is only a few years younger then the authoritative elders themselves (Hamura, Koharu, Hiruzen and Danzo)

to make the Konoha establishment 90 years old would mean that the elders were born whole 20+ years after Konoha was built, that's not possible, one of the reasons for that would be that it would make Tobirama extraordinarily old when he announced young hiruzen as his successor and died shortly after that in combat.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Aug 2, 2014)

butcher50 said:


> It's so hard to believe that Temari and Kankuro should be turning 20 already.


Well Temari is, Kankuro would be 19. Unless Kankuro was conceived immediately after Temari was born...ole Yondy was trying to come up with a Jinchuriki.

August then May...how nice Karura had a one month break.  Either that or they really liked each other 


Godaime Tsunade said:


> I don't recall anything about the databooks saying Konoha was 65-70 years old. Even if it did, that seems horribly inaccurate.​​



90 isn't impossible but I'm not sure.

Tsunade is currently 55. If we assume that her parents had her young then let's say they were 20. 

Now there are certain things I want to logically assume. I'm assuming that Mito and Hashirama were married after the founding of the village, since she said that she was brought to Konoha as well. I'm also assuming that she had her children AFTER she was made Kurama's jinchuriki, as I think that's how they found out the seal weakens with pregnancy. 

So at a minimum, we can say that via Tsunade's lineage, there's probably 75-80 years backwards to Konoha's founding. And even though he died young, we know Hashirama was at least alive say 53 years ago from the present or 36 years before the Kyubi Attack, since he did meet his granddaughter. So if we were to say he was 20-25 when he managed to found the village, then another 18-22 years for his kid to have Tsunade, then we have 38-47. A fairly wide gap, especially since he was stated to have died young.

That represents both a minimum and maximum figure since we don't know for certain if Hashirama and Mito were married before or after the village. If they were married before the village founding, then that founding could be much later and their children may have already been born. But I tend to think of it as later also because of the conversations Hashirama and Madara had. Madara always threatened Tobirama, but never mentioned Hashirama's wife and children.

Another thing we don't know for certain is when the Valley of the End battle happened. We know it was after the first Hokage selection, but we don't know how long after. If it was within a year then all the better.

Another thing we may want to consider is that 69 year old Hiruzen had a ninja registration number of 261. The difference between Naruto and Lee's reg numbers is 46, so there were maybe 5 classes (assuming the same rate of graduation over time) before him, if he even graduated the academy (probably not since he doesn't have a graduation age listed). Regardless he could very well be in the first or second batch of shinobi born in Konoha. But...5 annual classes would be consistent with his 69 year age + 5 years equals, 74 years ago.

Whew, sorry for rambling.


----------



## teardrop (Aug 2, 2014)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> I don't recall anything about the databooks saying Konoha was 65-70 years old. Even if it did, that seems horribly inaccurate.​​





Edit:


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 3, 2014)

Uh, Konoha is merely sixty, not ninety years old Godaime.


----------



## butcher50 (Aug 3, 2014)

teardrop said:


> Edit:



Pretty much.

taking into account that the age of 60 years mentioned here was the then-current age for this early Part-1 databook, the current age of Konoha as of the 4th Shinobi World War right now will be somewhere around 64 or 65.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Aug 3, 2014)

butcher50 said:


> (a delightful statement, so is yours)
> 
> Still It's based what was said in the older databooks/supplementals, but like i said ever since then (2008+) Kishi obviously retconned a lot of these dates and specifics, especially when he resurrected Hashirama Senju to demonstrate the history flashbacks from his point of view.



Yeah, no matter how I look at this I just don't see how Konoha could be only 60 years old. 



> all in all, the general idea was that Konoha is only a few years younger then the authoritative elders themselves (Hamura, Koharu, Hiruzen and Danzo)



Yeah, but that doesn't make sense now.



> to make the Konoha establishment 90 years old would mean that the elders were born whole 20+ years after Konoha was built, that's not possible, one of the reasons for that would be that it would make Tobirama extraordinarily old when he announced young hiruzen as his successor and died shortly after that in combat.



Well, the 90 figure was approximate. The elders were all 72-73 in Part II, meaning _at most_ there was a 17 year gap between the founding of Konoha and their births. It was probably a bit less than that, though. Tobirama was in his early 20s when Konoha was established, add on 14-17 years and he's in his mid-late 30s. A further 15 odd years and he's probably in his late 40s. I don't think that's unreasonable. Konoha had already been established by the time Hiruzen was about 12 [1] When Hiruzen was even younger than that when Hashirama told him about the position of Hokage. [2] The Third Hokage's father, Sasuke Sarutobi was famous before Hiruzen was, suggesting that he made his name when Hiruzen was very young, if not unborn. At any rate, the village is _a lot_ older than 60 years.



Amat?rasu’s Son said:


> 90 isn't impossible but I'm not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


​


----------



## teardrop (Aug 3, 2014)

Amat?rasu?s Son said:


> Well if we take that as a bedrock fact, then Hiruzen was an immigrant who came to Konoha with his clan at age 9. A little over a decade later he was installed as Hokage.
> 
> Now the memory from the Hokage Battle where they told him he was going to be Hokage is clearly and definitively retconned.
> 
> ...



the area of the wars was around 20 years before konoha


----------



## BurningVegeta (Aug 3, 2014)

I thought Madara left Konoha then fought Onoki and Muu. Not the other way around. When Madara fought them, he was pissed at Hashirama; he was cool with him during him being within Konoha. You should edit that order...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 3, 2014)

I'll only touch upon the subjects I actually care about. 

1) We do not know if Madara was the oldest child. Assumption on your part. *You're making a lot of ridiculous assumptions all over the place. *Madara's other 3 siblings die approximately 5 years before he meets Hashirama? No basis for any of this.

2) Pretty much all of the years in the Warring States Era section are wrong. According to the databooks, *Konoha is less than 70 years old* (it's approx. 65 years old right now), though you claim it's 90, which just...throws all your dates out, honestly.

Eh I am really kind of seeing this entire thing as invalid. I stopped after the first two sections simply because of all the headcanons you're including as fact and the canon you're violating.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## butcher50 (Aug 4, 2014)

It also sucks that when it comes to the ancient Kaguya periods (before and after her arrival, the birth of her sons, the conflict of her grandsons later on) we get nothing but mythological descriptions.

at least we got Highlander-ish flashbacks about Hashirama and Madara's life in the pre-village system era.


----------



## Bontakun (Aug 4, 2014)

There sure is a lot of impregnating of females 

And I noticed you didn't mention Kaguya having gotten impregnated, which is accurate because there was no mention of a father anywhere. For all we know she could've gotten donor sperm. Which got me thinking, when you actually do say "impregnates a female" does that mean there is some mention of a female in the manga for that specific fathering?

Great work, by the way.


----------



## BurningVegeta (Aug 4, 2014)

Amat?rasu?s Son said:


> He had to have been a part of Konoha still when he fought Mu and Onoki, he was still wearing a forehead protector. Probably after Hashirama was made Hokage but before he left.


He'll always be apart of Konoha, just how Sasuke is. Him wearing his forehead protector means nothing. The time line goes...

1. Hashirama was made Hokage.
2. Madara shows Hashirama the Uchiha Tablet.
3. Madara gets angry.
4. Madara leaves Konoha.

Now you're saying Madara attacked Muu and Onoki between 1 and 2, seems a little stupid. Seeing as there and then Madara has no reason to be upset with Hashirama or to be annoyed at them seeking a treaty and peace.


----------



## CrazyAries (Aug 4, 2014)

I tend to agree that it would make more sense if Madara attacked Muu and Onoki after leaving Konohagakure. It could have been shortly afterward, meaning that word of Madara's absence from the village may not have reached the other villages.

I also agree that the founding of the village is given too small a timeframe if we go by what is given in the databooks and what is not given in canon. The details of Mito giving birth while being sealed with Kurama definitely throw everything off.


----------



## Veo (Aug 6, 2014)

Good job, keep it up!


----------



## BAMF from hell (Aug 6, 2014)

the real anti christ said:


> Very nice. I do have a suggestion but I'm not sure how you would handle it. Since the timeline in the manga will progress I suggest implementing some kind of year system. This way in a couple years of manga time this list will continue to make sense. I don't know what would be best for example making the earliest known date of an event year 1? Like Hashirama birth year 1.
> 
> I actually really like the idea of BN and AD



For a time line you could use Kabutos "birthday" as a marker, which was on a leap year


----------



## Undead (Aug 6, 2014)

Wow, how long did it take you to write this up, Godaime Tsunade? Impressed.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Aug 7, 2014)

The list has been edited. There are definite inconsistencies, but it's a little more accurate than before.

*Edit:* A few things I found:


 Hashirama, Madara and their siblings were born around the same time period as Kakuzu. So around 90 years before the War arc. Izuna died when he was 24, meaning he died about 66 years before the war arc. 
 The First Tsuchikage seems to age quite noticeably between the First Kage Summit and his encounter with a young-teen Onoki who cleans Iwagakure's rock, yet there can't be any more than about 5 years in between.
 Tobirama must be in his mid 40s by the time of his death
​


----------



## indigoooo (Mar 12, 2015)

This is cool, thank you for taking the time to do it


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 12, 2015)

Wow. I see you are still updating it.
Thanks for this, it is appreciated!

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Platypus (Mar 12, 2015)

Thanks 

Wasn't the Ootsutsuki stuff 1000 years ago instead of 1000s?


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Mar 12, 2015)

I think you're right. Its been updated! 

Thanks guys.​​


----------



## nejigeorgia (Mar 16, 2015)

Great job Godaime Tsunade! respect!


----------



## Bender (Mar 16, 2015)

Nice job Godaime. 

If this proves to be coinciding with information accumulated from the Databooks you (or maybe I) could pitch this as an entry on the Naruto wikia.


----------



## Seelentau (Mar 16, 2015)

I can tell you that that's (most likely) not going to happen. The timeline is way too broken and contradicts itself in every databook and the manga itself. Otherwise, I would've done it quite some time ago^^


----------



## Bender (Mar 16, 2015)

@Seel

Ain't the Databook update itself each time because Kishi knows the errors he made timeline wise?


----------



## Seelentau (Mar 16, 2015)

As if Kishi would know or care about the errors he made, lol.


----------



## Bender (Mar 16, 2015)

@Seelntau

lol sounds like the progression of the series has made you heavily cynical.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ch1p (Mar 16, 2015)

kingcools said:


> only two periods are relevant:
> 
> 1) World hasnt seen hashiramas greatness
> 2) World has seen hashiramas greatness



Before Hashi and After Hashi.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Mar 17, 2015)

nejigeorgia said:


> Great job Godaime Tsunade! respect!





Bender said:


> Nice job Godaime.
> 
> If this proves to be coinciding with information accumulated from the Databooks you (or maybe I) could pitch this as an entry on the Naruto wikia.



Thanks! You could try to suggest it on the wikia if you want, but it would take a long time to get everyone to verify and agree on each date on the timeline.



Seelentau said:


> I can tell you that that's (most likely) not going to happen. The timeline is way too broken and contradicts itself in every databook and the manga itself. Otherwise, I would've done it quite some time ago^^



What contradictions are you referring to?​​


----------



## Seelentau (Mar 17, 2015)

All of 'em. Starting with the one-year-gap between db1 and 2, ending with stuff like Yahiko's age and Hiruzen's year of becoming Hokage.
Also, regarding the wikia thing: I don't know if you're aware of it, but I already created a timeline there, which became something like the official timeline for those guys (not for the articles, but for references or so).
Might wanna check it out.


----------



## Bender (Mar 17, 2015)

@Seelentau

After I clean my house I'm going to ask folks on Naruto wikia through the forums if they're willing to host the timeline Godaime made. Wanna also help ask 'em with me?


----------



## Seelentau (Mar 17, 2015)

You do realize I'm a Sysop over there? 
As I said before, if a timeline article would've been okay, I would've created one myself ages ago.


----------



## ch1p (Mar 17, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> All of 'em. Starting with the one-year-gap between db1 and 2, ending with stuff like Yahiko's age and Hiruzen's year of becoming Hokage.
> Also, regarding the wikia thing: I don't know if you're aware of it, but I already created a timeline there, which became something like the official timeline for those guys (not for the articles, but for references or so).
> Might wanna check it out.



Yeah, the birthdays are all messed up.

However, it should be easy to know who was born when, with the Japanese school year. The rest is just fodder.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Mar 17, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> All of 'em.



That's not very specific 



> Starting with the one-year-gap between db1 and 2, ending with stuff like Yahiko's age and Hiruzen's year of becoming Hokage.



What doesn't make sense about these things though? 



ch1p said:


> Yeah, the birthdays are all messed up.
> 
> However, it should be easy to know who was born when, with the Japanese school year. The rest is just fodder.



Which ones?​​


----------



## Trojan (Mar 17, 2015)

Hiruzen's age when he became a Hokage seems to be 42. He did not really look THAT old. lol


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Mar 17, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Hiruzen's age when he became a Hokage seems to be 42. He did not really look THAT old. lol



Where was it said he was 42 when he became a Hokage?​​


----------



## Trojan (Mar 17, 2015)

Hiruzen is 69 years old when he died, when we count the years after his death he would have been like 73 years old (like Danzo and the 2 elders). The databook shows that it was 31 years (From the day of the war) ago when he was selected as a Hokage.

73 - 31 = 42


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Mar 17, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Hiruzen is 69 years old when he died, when we count the years after his death he would have been like 73 years old (like Danzo and the 2 elders). The databook shows that it was 31 years (From the day of the war) ago when he was selected as a Hokage.
> 
> 73 - 31 = 42



Are you sure thats what the databook says? Could you link me to where you saw this?​​


----------



## Trojan (Mar 17, 2015)

In both Danzo and Hiruzen's pages




When Tobirama got killed by Kin/Gin, and Hiruzen was chosen to be the 3rd Hokage, it was 31 years ago.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Mar 17, 2015)

I'd need an english translation. Does the number 31 at the bottom really indicate how long ago it was?​​


----------



## Trojan (Mar 17, 2015)

In all the translated pages so far, yes they do.


----------



## Seelentau (Mar 18, 2015)

About the age gap between db1 and 2: A whole year didn't pass, according to the manga and databooks. But the ages still go up one year, which obviously can't be true. I can go into detail if you want.

About Hiruzen's age: Yes, the year at the bottom is "about 31 years ago".

About Yahiko: I haven't confirmed it myself yet, but others say that he died too young to actually be part of Nagato's storyline, or so.


----------



## Platypus (Mar 18, 2015)

^ Yahiko could've been younger than the other Ame orphans like you once told me. I've always assumed he was the same age as Konan and Nagato though.

Assuming he's the same age, he died 20 years before Nagato. Which means Obito tried to persuade them at least 20 years before Part II, which isn't possible.

And holy crap at Hiruzen being 42 in that flashback  Geez.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Mar 18, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> About the age gap between db1 and 2: A whole year didn't pass, according to the manga and databooks. But the ages still go up one year, which obviously can't be true. I can go into detail if you want.



Do you mean each character ages one year between each databook? Yes, detail is good.



> About Hiruzen's age: Yes, the year at the bottom is "about 31 years ago".



This has to be an error. In Koharu and Homura's flashback in Databook 4 of that exact same scene, Kishimoto refers to them as young. I would ignore this whenever so many other sources confirm that he was about 20 during this scene.



> About Yahiko: I haven't confirmed it myself yet, but others say that he died too young to actually be part of Nagato's storyline, or so.





Platypus said:


> ^ Yahiko could've been younger than the other Ame orphans like you once told me. I've always assumed he was the same age as Konan and Nagato though.
> 
> Assuming he's the same age, he died 20 years before Nagato. Which means Obito tried to persuade them at least 20 years before Part II, which isn't possible.



Yeah, this part of the timeline only works if we assume Yahiko was a couple of years younger. We will just have to assume that.​​


----------



## Seelentau (Mar 18, 2015)

Yes.
To understand what I mean, you need to know three birthdays:
Shino's on 23rd January 0
Shikamaru's on 22nd September 0
Hinata's on 27th December 0
According to the databooks, they all became Genin at age 12. This means that they all became Genin in the timeframe between Hinata's 12th birthday on 27th December 12 and Shino's 13th birthday on 23rd January 13.
Going from this, the events of part 1 began in the 13th year after Naruto's birth. We know that the Chunin exam began on 1st July and Shikamaru became Chunin at age 12. This means that the Chunin exam happened between 1st July and 22nd September 13, because that's the day Shikamaru became 13 years old.
However, Hiruzen is 68 in the first databook and 69 in the second. He dies in August, but his birthday is in February. The same goes for Might Guy, among others. His birthday is 1st January and yet he aged one year between the first two databooks.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 18, 2015)

Kin and Gin are at the same age, yet there is a different of 1 month apparently between them.


----------



## Seelentau (Mar 18, 2015)

Or 11 months. Don't see a problem there?


----------



## Trojan (Mar 18, 2015)

How the 11 months is an option? 
Even though 11 months is still not normal though... O_o


----------



## Seelentau (Mar 18, 2015)

Ginkaku was born first, Kinkaku the next year. 11 months are enough time for a pregnancy.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 18, 2015)

Kinkaku is older than Ginkaku as far as I know.


----------



## Seelentau (Mar 18, 2015)

Who said so?


----------



## Trojan (Mar 18, 2015)

That what I believe to be implied. For example, their platoon, it's Kinkaku's force. I don't see why would he be the leader if he is the younger one. And his physical appearance as well. 

Also, if Ginkaku was the first one, shouldn't Kinkaku be 43 rather than 44?


----------



## Seelentau (Mar 18, 2015)

But Kinkaku and Ginkaku aren't even confirmed members of that platoon. Implications aren't good enough. 

No, why? Their ages are from the time of their death. I mean, they could've even been like three years apart in age and just died at age 44 each.


----------



## Bender (Mar 20, 2015)

Okay, I'm a quite bit puzzled. Currently watching Kage Summit arc Danzo flashback..how could he be in charge of the Sannin's 3-man cell and be Hokage?


----------



## Platypus (Mar 20, 2015)

^  What do you mean?

Hiruzen was trained by Hashirama and Tobirama while they were Hokage.

Hiruzen trained the Sannin while he was Hokage.


----------



## Bender (Mar 20, 2015)

@Platypus

Just saying, I thought it ain't possible have your own 3-man cell and be Hokage @ same time.


----------



## Platypus (Mar 20, 2015)

^ Perhaps it's a bit weird for a Hokage to be at the front and spending his time training a few kids instead of leading the village's forces from his office  Special war-time circumstances maybe? The Hokage's supposed to be one of the best if not the best shinobi of his/her village, so it wouldn't be that unreasonable to think they'd want to teach their skills to the next generation, especially during the wars


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Mar 23, 2015)

Bender said:


> @Platypus
> 
> Just saying, I thought it ain't possible have your own 3-man cell and be Hokage @ same time.



Hashirama trained Hiruzen while he was a Hokage, Tsunade trained Sakura while she was a Hokage, and Tobirama had a 3-man cell with Hiruzen, Koharu and Homura while he was a Hokage too. So its definitely possible to do both at once.​​


----------



## Platypus (Mar 23, 2015)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> Hashirama trained Hiruzen while he was a Hokage, Tsunade trained Sakura while she was a Hokage, and Tobirama had a 3-man cell with Hiruzen, Koharu and Homura while he was a Hokage too. So its definitely possible to do both at once.​​



Oh yeah, forgot about Sakura being trained by Tsunade . Never mind the whole "special war-time circumstances" then.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 23, 2015)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> Hashirama trained Hiruzen while he was a Hokage, Tsunade trained Sakura while she was a Hokage, and Tobirama had a 3-man cell with Hiruzen, Koharu and Homura while he was a Hokage too. So its definitely possible to do both at once.​​


Hiruzen and co. were Tobirama's students, not Hashirama's.

Tobirama wasn't their teacher as the Hokage, since Hashirama was still alive. If you're talking about them as a team in their later years, well, that was during a war.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Mar 23, 2015)

Edward Newgate said:


> Hiruzen and co. were Tobirama's students, not Hashirama's.



Koharu and Homura may not have been, but Hiruzen was still taught personally by Hashirama. 



> Tobirama wasn't their teacher as the Hokage, since Hashirama was still alive. If you're talking about them as a team in their later years, well, that was during a war.



Maybe not officially, because they weren't Genin anymore, but they were still personally led by him on a mission. And if the example of Naruto is anything to go off, Genin squad leaders do still train their students, even after they've been promoted [1]. This is just as likely in the case of Hiruzen, because Tobirama wanted him to become his successor.​​


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 23, 2015)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> Koharu and Homura may not have been, but Hiruzen was still taught personally by Hashirama.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe not officially, because they weren't Genin anymore, but they were still personally led by him on a mission. And if the example of Naruto is anything to go off, Genin squad leaders do still train their students, even after they've been promoted [1].​​


Where was it said, that he has been training under Hashirama?

And Kakashi didn't train him officially as his mentor or something because of their former connection as squad leader and his Gennin squad members. That's not his job, but it doesn't mean he can't train his former squad members once they're disbanded. Naruto could've easily picked up another person to train him. Jiraiya trained him, before that Ebisu was supposed to train him until Jiraiya took over.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Mar 23, 2015)

Edward Newgate said:


> Where was it said, that he has been training under Hashirama?



I can't remember where it was outright stated, but we've seen Hashirama _sharing his ideologies_ with Hiruzen [1]. Orochimaru also implied that Hashirama was Hiruzen's master [2]. We also see Hashirama _standing beside Hiruzen_ with Tobirama, implying that he was involved with the group.



> And Kakashi didn't train him officially as his mentor or something because of their former connection as squad leader and his Gennin squad members. That's not his job, but it doesn't mean he can't train his former squad members once they're disbanded. Naruto could've easily picked up another person to train him. Jiraiya trained him, before that Ebisu was supposed to train him until Jiraiya took over.



Thats why I said _not officially_. The point is that you can still have ex-senseis train you, its not like they suddenly have to stop doing so once you get promoted. As a Hokage, you can still train your students/ex-students.​​


----------



## Overhaul (Mar 23, 2015)

part of their inheritance
tho it doesn't mention hashirama teaching hiruzen in any of his databook entries including the current one while Tobirama's does.


> Alongside his elder brother Hashirama, the Second Hokage had supported the early days (dawning) of Konohagakure. He admonished his generous (tolerant) elder brother on every matter, but nonetheless he constantly supported him, and furthermore devoted his energy to the training of the next generation as* the **Master of the Third Hokage.*


----------



## CometHalo (Mar 23, 2015)

Great job, OP, thanks for the effort!


----------



## The All Unknowing (Mar 23, 2015)

Well done on the timeline. The curious detail for me in Hagoromo's explanation of the juubi sealing. Is that he said that he and Hamura sealed the juubi inside BOTH of them. It may have been a mistake or coincidence, but I'm curious about Hamura's fate, and whether he was involved in the final movie given that it was supposed to involve the moon, which was said to be created out of the juubi husk yet wasn't involved in the final war arc. That's just my theory though


----------



## SupremeKage (Sep 4, 2016)

Wait Sasuke leaves before Kakashi is inaugurated? Also Sakura is pregnant before everyone else?


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Sep 4, 2016)

Yeah. Sakura and Ino set up their clinic 6 months after the war, and Sasuke had already left Konoha by that point. Kakashi officially becomes Hokage over a year after the war.


----------



## Platypus (Sep 4, 2016)

SupremeKage said:


> Wait Sasuke leaves before Kakashi is inaugurated?



That doesn't seem right.


His face is already on the Hokage Rock. He isn't wearing the Hokage attire but still.



Godaime Tsunade said:


> Shin Uchiha appears and attacks Sarada, Chouchou and Team 7, but is defeated._ (1 year ago)_
> The Gokage call a Summit meeting in Konoha. _(less than 1 year ago)_
> Kinshiki and Momoshiki attack the shinobi world. The events of Boruto: The Movie take place. _(present day)_


Huh, is this the summit shown in Naruto Gaiden 700+5? That was a flashback.

Want me to add another opening post for the post-war stuff?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SupremeKage (Sep 4, 2016)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> Yeah. Sakura and Ino set up their clinic 6 months after the war, and Sasuke had already left Konoha by that point. Kakashi officially becomes Hokage over a year after the war.


Wait what do you mean "officially"? Kakashi was already Hokage before Sasuke left. That would be just weird if they already had his face on hokage rushmore before he officially got the title


----------



## Karyu Endan (Sep 4, 2016)

SupremeKage said:


> Wait what do you mean "officially"? Kakashi was already Hokage before Sasuke left. That would be just weird if they already had his face on hokage rushmore before he officially got the title



This is why the Hiden novels are no more valuable to the canon than anime filler, and should be treated as such. If they directly contradict canon, then they don't fit in the timeline and should be ignored.

Related to this point...



Godaime Tsunade said:


> Yagura dies. Mei Terumi is appointed as the Godaime Mizukage. _(3 years ago)_



What's your source on this? By that I mean, how are you certain that Yagura died and Mei took office _during the timeskip? _Mei was attributed to ending the Bloody Mist Era, which was already over by the start of Part 1 going by what Kakashi told Zabuza during the Land of Waves arc. Mei should already be Fifth Mizukage by that point. Is this contradiction an anime thing? Because if so, it's messing up the timeline. Actually, this isn't the only Hidden Mist-related point I have an issue with. See below:



Godaime Tsunade said:


> Zabuza Momochi graduates from the academy, and Mizugakure's killing ritual is discontinued. _(21 years ago) (End of series: 35 years ago)_



Not an issue with the timeline, but Zabuza wasn't actually a student when he massacred the graduating class that year.



Godaime Tsunade said:


> Kisame kills Fuguki Suikazan, abandons Kirigakure and joins Akatsuki _(approximately 12 years ago) __(End of series: approximately 27 years ago)_



I know the approximately means that you're just assuming here, but I wouldn't put a three year gap between that and this:



Godaime Tsunade said:


> Itachi becomes an ANBU captain. Shisui commits suicide. Itachi carries out the Uchiha clan massacre, and joins Akatsuki. _(approximately 9 years ago)_



In both Itachi's and Kisame's recruitment scenes, Obito looks more or less identical. This implies they happened around the same time. If anything, as soon as Obito won Kisame over he hauled his ass over to Konoha to check on the Uchiha situation, and there he introduced Akatsuki to Itachi and offered to assist in the massacre in exchange for his recruitment. He and Kisame would be made partners shortly afterward.

Now that those are out of the way, here's my last issue with it:



Godaime Tsunade said:


> Hiruzen discover's Orochimaru's evil experiments, and Orochimaru flees the village to join Akatsuki (_18 years ago) (End of series: 33 years ago)_





Godaime Tsunade said:


> Madara Uchiha dies. _(approximately 17 years ago) _
> _(End of series: 32 years ago)_



The latter can't happen after the former. Madara's death is followed by Obito speaking to Nagato's team about the Moon Eye Plan, during which time Yahiko is still alive. Nagato doesn't begin re-purposing Akatsuki and hiring S-Class criminals for the sake of it, including Orochimaru, until after Yahiko dies. In fact, I would place Orochimaru's defection closer to this:



Godaime Tsunade said:


> Nōno Yakushi is killed by Kabuto. Orochimaru recruits Kabuto as his spy. _(15 years ago) __(End of series: approximately 30 years ago)_



Kabuto's flashback to this moment shows us that Orochimaru only had one hideout at the time (the Northern Hideout from the looks of it) and hadn't even formed the Hidden Sound Village yet. And furthermore, it's established that Orochimaru joins Akatsuki only after he recruits Kabuto. That flashback also conveniently shows us the order Orochimaru and Kabuto recruited the major players in the Hidden Sound. First Kimimaro and Jugo, then the Sound Four, then Suigetsu, then Karin, and lastly Sasuke.

By consequence, this pushes the following up a couple years too:



Godaime Tsunade said:


> Jiraiya leaves Konoha to pursue Orochimaru and Akatsuki. _(17 years ago) _
> _(End of series: 32 years ago)_



Because obviously, Jiraiya can't leave Konoha to pursue Orochimaru before Orochimaru even left.


----------



## Seelentau (Sep 6, 2016)

Have I ever posted my timeline here? 
It's the most accurate/correct timeline out there, if you find anything to add, please let me know. :3


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Sep 20, 2016)

SupremeKage said:


> Wait what do you mean "officially"? Kakashi was already Hokage before Sasuke left. That would be just weird if they already had his face on hokage rushmore before he officially got the title





Platypus said:


> That doesn't seem right.
> 
> 
> His face is already on the Hokage Rock. He isn't wearing the Hokage attire but still.
> ...



Its in Kakashi's novel - his face is put onto the Hokage mountain right after the war, but he's yet to be officially inaugurated and Tsunade continues to fill out his duties. Everyone is confused until he officially accepts the position a year later.

And no, I was talking about this Gokage meeting. (also yes please, if you could add another opening post that would be great).



Karyu Endan said:


> This is why the Hiden novels are no more valuable to the canon than anime filler, and should be treated as such. If they directly contradict canon, then they don't fit in the timeline and should be ignored.



I disagree. Kishimoto gives the novels the go ahead as part of his "Naruto project" ie. post Shippuden tales. Perhaps he didn't have much, if any involvement in writing the novels, but he approves them as part of his own project. Anime filler was approved by Kishimoto to exist, but in most cases he doesn't consider any of it to exist within the framework his story, since it coincided with the main story. The novels are kind of like the databook, which contradicts the manga plenty of times, but it still 100% canon.



> What's your source on this? By that I mean, how are you certain that Yagura died and Mei took office _during the timeskip? _Mei was attributed to ending the Bloody Mist Era, which was already over by the start of Part 1 *going by what Kakashi told Zabuza during the Land of Waves arc*. Mei should already be Fifth Mizukage by that point. Is this contradiction an anime thing? Because if so, it's messing up the timeline.



Yeah, I pretty much took it from the anime because it wasn't contradicting the canon timeline in any way as far I could tell. I'd be interested to hear why you think it does, though. I'm unsure of what you're referring to by the bolded, but if its this, then that doesn't really prove that the era of the bloody mist was over yet, because it wasn't just the crazy graduation exam which gave Kirigakure its violent reputation. Yagura was regarded as tyrannical in general, it was his reign over the village, rather than solely the exam (although that played a large part) which led people to believe that Kirigakure was corrupt.

The exam ended about 13 years before the end of Part II. Mei Terumi graduated a year after it ended, and is 31 in Part II, meaning by your logic she would be 18 upon being appointed as Mizukage. It wasn't suggested she had reigned for that long (she still seemed relatively new to the post here, and had yet to establish any relations with any other villages), and it would also make her the target of Zabuza's coup d'etat, which makes less sense than if he had tried to overthrow the tyrannical Yagura.

Although .. now that I'm thinking about this, Zabuza was only a year older than Obito. Yet, before Zabuza even graduated from the academy, the bloody ritual was being performed. Yagura wasn't manipulated until many years later when Obito was a teenager .. so .. yeah, major timeline issue 



> Not an issue with the timeline, but Zabuza wasn't actually a student when he massacred the graduating class that year.



True, I'll fix that.



> I know the approximately means that you're just assuming here, but I wouldn't put a three year gap between that and this:
> 
> In both Itachi's and Kisame's recruitment scenes, Obito looks more or less identical. This implies they happened around the same time. If anything, as soon as Obito won Kisame over he hauled his ass over to Konoha to check on the Uchiha situation, and there he introduced Akatsuki to Itachi and offered to assist in the massacre in exchange for his recruitment. He and Kisame would be made partners shortly afterward.



Kishimoto isn't that consistent with drawing characters to look their age, though. The 3 year gap is indeed an estimate and it could be a bit less than that, but I wouldn't say the events happened immediately after one another. The reason I say that is because Itachi became a Chuunin 11 years before the end of Part II, and he became an ANBU 1 year after that. He then joined Akatsuki some time after becoming an ANBU. We know Akatsuki started to be formed after Yahiko died, which had to be over 20 years ago, and that leaves quite a large period of time between when it was first formed (with just Obito, Nagato and Konan) and when Itachi was recruited. It seems unlikely that didn't recruit anyone for 8+ years, and since Obito was manipulating Yagura at the time .. well, it seems to me that Kisame being recruited happened some time within the time frame between Akatsuki's creation and Itachi's recruitment 8ish years later.



> The latter can't happen after the former. Madara's death is followed by Obito speaking to Nagato's team about the Moon Eye Plan, during which time Yahiko is still alive. Nagato doesn't begin re-purposing Akatsuki and hiring S-Class criminals for the sake of it, including Orochimaru, until after Yahiko dies.



Assuming he's the same age as Nagato and Konan, then Yahiko died 20 years before the end of Part II, however, Obito is 13 when he gets crushed by the rock, and he was born 31 years ago. That means he was saved by Madara 18 years ago, and he stayed with him for at least a year, given how long his hair became. Also, the Kyuubi attacked Konoha 17 years ago, and Obito was already on the loose from Madara's care. Its possible that Yahiko was a couple of years older than Nagato or Konan, which would explain why he was still alive after Madara died (and would set Madara's death at around 21 years ago).



> Kabuto's flashback to this moment shows us that Orochimaru only had one hideout at the time (the Northern Hideout from the looks of it) and hadn't even formed the Hidden Sound Village yet. And furthermore, it's established that Orochimaru joins Akatsuki only after he recruits Kabuto. That flashback also conveniently shows us the order Orochimaru and Kabuto recruited the major players in the Hidden Sound. First Kimimaro and Jugo, then the Sound Four, then Suigetsu, then Karin, and lastly Sasuke.



True, but..



> Because obviously, Jiraiya can't leave Konoha to pursue Orochimaru before Orochimaru even left.



Jiraiya leaves Konoha shortly before Naruto is born (judging by how far along Kushina was with her pregnancy) which was 17 years before the end of Part II. Minato was appointed as Hokage about 18 years before the end of Part II, and it was at that point that Orochimaru became jealous, and started being less careful at covering up his human experimenting tracks, and then abandoned Konoha after Hiruzen caught him.

So its plausible that Orochimaru is sent on a mission to Iwa, then recruits Kabuto, gathers intelligence on Akatsuki, and leaves Konoha after Minato becomes Hokage.


----------



## Seelentau (Sep 20, 2016)

So much text when you could just ask me...


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Sep 20, 2016)

You're welcome to contribute to the discussion. Thanks for posting your own timeline, it will be useful to compare your thoughts to those of mine and other NF users.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 21, 2016)

This is pretty awesome. Though I did notice that you didn't place when the fourth shinobi war broke out.



Godaime Tsunade said:


> Sasori, Chiyo, Yugito, Chiriku, Asuma, Kakuzu, Deidara, Roshi, Itachi, Jiraiya, Danzou, Konan, Nagato, Kisame, Fu and Torune die (between 1 day and 1 year ago) _(End of series: 16 years ago)_



That is a lot of death.


----------



## Seelentau (Sep 21, 2016)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> You're welcome to contribute to the discussion. Thanks for posting your own timeline, it will be useful to compare your thoughts to those of mine and other NF users.



The problem is that the discussion is so long and your timeline is really long and convoluted as well. So I don't exactly know where to begin...

But well, first of all, the biggest difference between our timelines is that you didn't use Kurama's attack on Konoha as point zero. I decided to use it because it's not only one of the most referenced points in the series, but also one of the only events we have an exact date of: 10th October. This was reinforced by the fourth databook, which established the end of the fourth war on 10th October. So by picking these dates, I have a set time frame for all events that happened after Naruto's birth up until his fight with Sasuke on 10th-11th October 17 years after Naruto's birth. The way you did it results in to different time designations, which may confuse the reader and makes the timeline harder to read.

The second point is something I personally dislike when creating something that should be based on actual facts: You assume. A lot. You assume so many ages and dates without any grounds, resulting in a timeline that mostly consists of your personal opinion/speculation instead of actual facts. Also, you don't source/cite anything.

There a mistakes here and there, but since you probably don't read the Japanese version of the manga and the databooks, I can understand that you don't know everything. For example, Hashirama distributed the tailed beasts during a world war (stated in databook 3), not shortly after the village was found.


----------



## Epyon (Sep 21, 2016)

Seelentau said:


> Have I ever posted my timeline here?
> It's the most accurate/correct timeline out there, if you find anything to add, please let me know. :3



Your timeline has Sasuke going away for the mission when Sarada and Boruto are 8-9. That doesn't make sense. Sarada doesn't know or remember anything about her father. Sasuke hasn't had a chance to learn Boruto name yet in canon.

The manga states how many days from Sasori's death remain until his scheduled meeting with Kabuto and the Bridge of Heaven and Earth, the Gaara Retrieval Arc also specifies the travel times between Konoha, Suna and the Country of Rivers which lie in between, all those events can be narrowed down more then taking place somewhere between October 10th and October 17th of the following year.

I feel stuff like Juzo Biwa's membership of the Akatsuki and Yamato and Kakashi's missions as a ROOT agents rather stand out as the few piece of meaningless anime filler that you hold up as canon.

The time between Itachi being given the order to kill the Uchiha and carrying it out being 2 years does not hold up.

Sasori's abduction of the Third Kazekage was stated to lead to war, not be a part of the already raging Third Shinobiwar. The war Kabuto's was found in and the war Itachi and Shisui met in doesn't to be the Third Great Shinobiwar, could've been smaller one, whereas Suna definitely needs to be involved in the Third Great Shinobiwar.

Kakashi's promotion dates, along with those of most of his generation even the birthdays of at least Anko and Hayate are clearly part of an earlier canon now replaced with something that can more easily feature Chuunin Exams that closely parallel the one we see in Part 1. It's fine if you prefer that canon but claiming that Obito telling Rin about his dream must have happened when he was 10-11 at the latest seems a pointless claim.

Your timeline doesn't give an account on Kimimaro, Juugo and Anko entries into and departure from Orochimaru's employ respectively.


----------



## Seelentau (Sep 21, 2016)

Yup, I'll look into that. Edit: What about it is wrong, exactly? Sarada is said to be 11 years old in Naruto Gaiden, which takes place 15 years after the series end. Meaning she was born 4 years after the series end, in the year 21 aNb. The other information is sourced, as you can see. But I agree with you that it doesn't make sense.

Yes, it does, but we have no specified date. The only dates we have is Gaara's 16th birthday in January and Akamaru's 7th birthday in July. We only know that Akatsuki attacked Suna before Gaara's 16th birthday and that Akamaru's first appearance in part 2 happened after his 7th birthday.
And what do you mean by "the following year"?

I don't hold up the fillers as canon, but they're a source material that should be used if it doesn't contradict the manga.

Yes it does, it's calculated. Sarutobi even asked for more time to mediate between the village and the clan.

Sasori did abduct the Third Kazekage during the third war because the third war waged at that time.
Kabuto was found after the fight at the Kikyō pass, which in turn was said to happen at the end of the third war.
My timeline doesn't state that Itachi and Shisui met during the third war. In fact, they met the year after it ended.

I know about Kakashi's promotion dates and the whole continuity problem and created a separate timeline + explanation for that: Link removed
The claim isn't mine, it come from the fourth databook.

Yes, because we know shit about that and as I said above, I didn't make anything up for my timeline, all information comes from the series or is calculated based on the provided information (+ logic).


----------



## Mider T (Sep 21, 2016)

Shizune, Kurenai, and Kakashi are not the same age.  Also through fight between Minato, A, and B according to your timeliness would have B at like 10 years old.


----------



## Seelentau (Sep 21, 2016)

Yes they are, according to the fourth databook. As I said, I know about the continuity error and created a separate page for that, but I can't just make ages up for the timeline, so I decided to stick with what the databooks provide.

And no, why would that be the case? It even says that B is 14-15 years old when he fights Minato.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 21, 2016)

No.  Kakashi is 3 years younger than Asuma and Kurenai, and I think 4 or 5 younger than Shizune.

As for B, that's just on Kishi for drawing him as a grown man.


----------



## Seelentau (Sep 21, 2016)

As I said, those ages come from the databooks and are official. I know that the manga depicts the events around Kakashi's graduation incoherent to the ages, but there's nothing I can do about that.

And I don't get what you want with B? He was born 19 bNb and according to the fourth databook, he fought Minato about 4 bNb. So those dates are correct.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 21, 2016)

I was mistaken, Kakashi is a year younger than Kurenai.  Straight from the databook.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Seelentau (Sep 21, 2016)

Yup, that's why I have Kurenai born at 11th June 15 bNb and Kakashi born at 15th September 14 bNb.


----------



## Epyon (Sep 21, 2016)

Seelentau said:


> Yup, I'll look into that. Edit: What about it is wrong, exactly? Sarada is said to be 11 years old in Naruto Gaiden, which takes place 15 years after the series end. Meaning she was born 4 years after the series end, in the year 21 aNb. The other information is sourced, as you can see. But I agree with you that it doesn't make sense.



I agree with Sarada's age, I disagree with your date for Naruto's becoming Hokage. I don't know what your source is but Naruto sending Sasuke on that mission informs the characterisation for all the material from that point onwards, he has to be Hokage for all for Sarada's living memory.



> Yes, it does, but we have no specified date. The only dates we have is Gaara's 16th birthday in January and Akamaru's 7th birthday in July. We only know that Akatsuki attacked Suna before Gaara's 16th birthday and that Akamaru's first appearance in part 2 happened after his 7th birthday.
> And what do you mean by "the following year"?



We know Naruto was back in Konoha when he was 15, it takes three days~ for news to reach them of the attack, three days~ to get there, Kankuro is healed, the track back to the River Country (which could only be a day or two given what we know about how long it takes to suck out a Bijuu), then it's 10 days till the meeting with Kabuto, you place these events from before October 10th 15 ANB to October 17th 16 ANB. But it's like a month, starting from sometime before Naruto's 16th birthday, tops.  



> I don't hold up the fillers as canon, but they're a source material that should be used if it doesn't contradict the manga.



The anime itself covers Itachi's entry into the Akatsuki more then once. Kisame has been there before, Biwa never has. Unless Biwa's existence itself overrides that stuff (to my knowledge it doesn't) those are just as canon (as in not at all). Mentioning one but not the other is just expressing an opinion, as in, you happen to prefer it.  



> Yes it does, it's calculated. Sarutobi even asked for more time to mediate between the village and the clan.



Yes, and time ran out which is why the clan died only knowing they had been betrayed when Itachi started murdering everyone. Sarutobi did not have time to reach out, let them know the jig is up and he knows all about their intentions. He certainly didn't have two years.



> Sasori did abduct the Third Kazekage during the third war because the third war waged at that time.



According to what? The manga tells us that the Third Kazekage disappeared LED to war.



> The claim isn't mine, it come from the fourth databook.



The fourth databook states "it must have happened three years before Naruto's birth at the latest"?



> Yes, because we know shit about that and as I said above, I didn't make anything up for my timeline, all information comes from the series or is calculated based on the provided information (+ logic).



Your timeline has Anko becoming Chuunin somewhere between her 12th and 13th birthday, after Minato has become Hokage and died already. Ibiki states that Minato becoming Hokage led to Orochimaru's going rogue. We can at least assess the latest possible dates of Kimimaro's and subsequently Juugo's induction into Orochimaru's service based on that.


----------



## Seelentau (Sep 21, 2016)

Epyon said:


> I agree with Sarada's age, I disagree with your date for Naruto's becoming Hokage. I don't know what your source is but Naruto sending Sasuke on that mission informs the characterisation for all the material from that point onwards, he has to be Hokage for all for Sarada's living memory.



The  places chapter 700 at least ten years after Gaara Hiden, which in turn takes place several months after Konoha Hiden and the NaruHina wedding.




Epyon said:


> We know Naruto was back in Konoha when he was 15, it takes three days~ for news to reach them of the attack, three days~ to get there, Kankuro is healed, the track back to the River Country (which could only be a day or two given what we know about how long it takes to suck out a Bijuu), then it's 10 days till the meeting with Kabuto, you place these events from before October 10th 15 ANB to October 17th 16 ANB. But it's like a month, starting from sometime before Naruto's 16th birthday, tops.



Yes, but do we know when exactly he was back? We have no exact date, it was anywhere between his 15th birthday in October and Gaara's 16th birthday in January. And because Gaara is 15 when Akatsuki attacks, it can't be in later 16 ANB. Plus there's Akamaru who was 7 at his first Part II-appearance, it happened earlier than July.



Epyon said:


> The anime itself covers Itachi's entry into the Akatsuki more then once. Kisame has been there before, Biwa never has. Unless Biwa's existence itself overrides that stuff (to my knowledge it doesn't) those are just as canon (as in not at all). Mentioning one but not the other is just expressing an opinion, as in, you happen to prefer it.



I tend to go with what the manga gives me and then, if there's additional, non-contradicting information in the anime, I add that as well. Biwa being an Akatsuki doesn't contradict anything in the manga, does it?



Epyon said:


> Yes, and time ran out which is why the clan died only knowing they had been betrayed when Itachi started murdering everyone. Sarutobi did not have time to reach out, let them know the jig is up and he knows all about their intentions. He certainly didn't have two years.



But that's how the manga displays it:

Itachi became Chunin at age 10 (5 ANB).
Sasuke joins the Ninja academy half a year later. Itachi (now 11 y.o.) joins the Anbu on the same day.
In the six months after joining the Anbu, he changes (because he got the order to kill his clan).
Half a year after Sasuke joined the Ninja academy, Shisui dies.
Two years later, Itachi is promoted to Anbu captain (now 13 y.o.) (8 ANB).
During the two years, the Hokage mediated between the clan and the village.



Epyon said:


> According to what? The manga tells us that the Third Kazekage disappeared LED to war.



According to the timeline. The third war waged 4 BNB and 1 BNB. Sasori fought for Sunagakure 4 BNB, so he left the village at the earliest 4 BNB and since (according to the anime) Rasa was in charge 1 BNB, Sasori only could've abducted the Sandaime before that.



Epyon said:


> The fourth databook states "it must have happened three years before Naruto's birth at the latest"?



Yes and no. Look , the scene where he tells Rin about his dream happened about 20 years ago. 20-17=3 BNB. 



Epyon said:


> Your timeline has Anko becoming Chuunin somewhere between her 12th and 13th birthday, after Minato has become Hokage and died already. Ibiki states that Minato becoming Hokage led to Orochimaru's going rogue. We can at least assess the latest possible dates of Kimimaro's and subsequently Juugo's induction into Orochimaru's service based on that.



Yes, that's a nice idea. However, Orochimaru worked in secret even before he left Konohagakure. Who says that Jugo and Kimimaro weren't by his side at that time already?


----------



## Platypus (Sep 21, 2016)

Epyon said:


> I agree with Sarada's age, I disagree with your date for Naruto's becoming Hokage. I don't know what your source is but Naruto sending Sasuke on that mission informs the characterisation for all the material from that point onwards, *he has to be Hokage for all for Sarada's living memory.*


Kishi kinda messed up with his The Day Naruto Became Hokage one-shot, in which Sarada looked old enough to memorize shit. We know from Naruto Gaiden 700+5 that Naruto was already Hokage when Sasuke volunteered to go investigate the Otsutsuki threat. And in the earliest 700+8 flashbacks, which she was also able to remember, Sarada looks even younger (before she started wearing glasses) than she was at the inauguration.


Basically:

- Little Sarada asks where her daddy is
- Sarada starts wearing glasses
- Naruto becomes Hokage
- Sasuke reveals his information and hypothesis to the Gokage and leaves on a secret mission
(- Mitsuki Gaiden?)
- Naruto Gaiden
- Boruto: Naruto the Movie

in that order


----------



## Epyon (Sep 21, 2016)

Seelentau said:


> The  places chapter 700 at least ten years after Gaara Hiden, which in turn takes place several months after Konoha Hiden and the NaruHina wedding.



Which is in clear contradiction with the manga, and not just outdated statements like Kakashi's Chuunin Exams, the current story cannot take place in a world where Sarada and Sasuke had years together before he had to leave.



> Yes, but do we know when exactly he was back? We have no exact date, it was anywhere between his 15th birthday in October and Gaara's 16th birthday in January. And because Gaara is 15 when Akatsuki attacks, it can't be in later 16 ANB. Plus there's Akamaru who was 7 at his first Part II-appearance, it happened earlier than July.



Your timeline places Gaara's abduction as sometime after his birthday, but what's more important is that it starts off the Sai and Sasuke arc "Between July 7th and October 17th", when we know it's been less then 10 days since Sasori's death.



> I tend to go with what the manga gives me and then, if there's additional, non-contradicting information in the anime, I add that as well. Biwa being an Akatsuki doesn't contradict anything in the manga, does it?



Not neccesarily, but nor does Kisame becoming Itachi's partner right away as the anime also informs us.



> But that's how the manga displays it:
> 
> Itachi became Chunin at age 10 (5 ANB).
> Sasuke joins the Ninja academy half a year later. Itachi (now 11 y.o.) joins the Anbu on the same day.
> ...



He changed because he started working as a double agent, they had no reason to put the job to Itachi years before Shisui died. And there was no mediating, the Uchiha clan was under the belief that their coup was a secret and Itachi was their spy in ANBU, which was stated to be essential to their plots.



> According to the timeline. The third war waged 4 BNB and 1 BNB. Sasori fought for Sunagakure 4 BNB, so he left the village at the earliest 4 BNB and since (according to the anime) Rasa was in charge 1 BNB, Sasori only could've abducted the Sandaime before that.



This likewise seems to be an anime invention, and here it is in straight contradiction with the manga.



> Yes, that's a nice idea. However, Orochimaru worked in secret even before he left Konohagakure. Who says that Jugo and Kimimaro weren't by his side at that time already?



That's why I said latest date. Anko _must _have left Orochimaru to have become a Chuunin and Juugo must have been with Orochimaru before she left for her to have a Cursemark. Yet before going into his cell Juugo made a name for himself that the Akatsuki knew about. So it must have happened in Year 0 BNB. Kimimaro and Juugo were like 4 at the time, couldn't have been any earlier then that.


----------



## Platypus (Sep 22, 2016)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> Its in Kakashi's novel - his face is put onto the Hokage mountain right after the war, but he's yet to be officially inaugurated and Tsunade continues to fill out his duties. Everyone is confused until he officially accepts the position a year later.


Okay then.



Godaime Tsunade said:


> And no, I was talking about this Gokage meeting. (also yes please, if you could add another opening post that would be great).


One year seems too small of a timeskip between chapter 700 and Boruto: Naruto the Movie. This is the 'New Era' timeline I made a while back:



> *NARUTO NEW ERA TIMELINE*
> 
> 
> http://j-books.shueisha.co.jp/pickup/naruto_hiden
> ...






Godaime Tsunade said:


> Gaara's wife gives birth to Yurui, Toroi and Tarui _(approximately 12 years ago)_

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Seelentau (Sep 25, 2016)

Epyon said:


> Which is in clear contradiction with the manga, and not just outdated statements like Kakashi's Chuunin Exams, the current story cannot take place in a world where Sarada and Sasuke had years together before he had to leave.



Yes, perhaps not, but I can't change it. That's how it's presented to us and I record it.




Epyon said:


> Your timeline places Gaara's abduction as sometime after his birthday, but what's more important is that it starts off the Sai and Sasuke arc "Between July 7th and October 17th", when we know it's been less then 10 days since Sasori's death.



You do realise that those dates are based on what we're given, right? And we weren't given an exact date of Sasori's death. All we were given is that it happens prior and somehow after Gaara's 16th birthday and prior to Akamaru's birthday. Of course that's longer than ten days, but I can't just make the actual date of Sasori's death up.



Epyon said:


> Not neccesarily, but nor does Kisame becoming Itachi's partner right away as the anime also informs us.



Really? Where was that said?



Epyon said:


> He changed because he started working as a double agent, they had no reason to put the job to Itachi years before Shisui died. And there was no mediating, the Uchiha clan was under the belief that their coup was a secret and Itachi was their spy in ANBU, which was stated to be essential to their plots.



I mean, you can disagree with that, but the dates provided in the manga and databooks make the two years gap pretty clear, as explained by Platypus .



Epyon said:


> This likewise seems to be an anime invention, and here it is in straight contradiction with the manga.



How so?



Epyon said:


> That's why I said latest date. Anko _must _have left Orochimaru to have become a Chuunin and Juugo must have been with Orochimaru before she left for her to have a Cursemark. Yet before going into his cell Juugo made a name for himself that the Akatsuki knew about. So it must have happened in Year 0 BNB. Kimimaro and Juugo were like 4 at the time, couldn't have been any earlier then that.



I'll look into that, thanks.

Edit: When Kabuto joins Root, Orochimaru is still part of it (2 aNb), so he can't have left Konohagakure before Anko became Chunin. In fact, he was part of Konohagakure even 7 aNb, when he took Kabuto in. Only afterwards, they left Konoha together.
And why _must_ Anko have left Orochimaru to become Chunin, anyway?


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Sep 25, 2016)

Seelentau said:


> The problem is that the discussion is so long and your timeline is really long and convoluted as well. So I don't exactly know where to begin...
> 
> But well, first of all, the biggest difference between our timelines is that you didn't use Kurama's attack on Konoha as point zero. I decided to use it because it's not only one of the most referenced points in the series, but also one of the only events we have an exact date of: 10th October. This was reinforced by the fourth databook, which established the end of the fourth war on 10th October. So by picking these dates, I have a set time frame for all events that happened after Naruto's birth up until his fight with Sasuke on 10th-11th October 17 years after Naruto's birth. The way you did it results in to different time designations, which may confuse the reader and makes the timeline harder to read.
> 
> ...



I assume because it is physically impossible to pinpoint a precise date on many events, simply because Kishimoto never fed us with enough information on them. 

You also assume many times in your timeline (with things like "About this year,", "Around this year", "at the earliest this year" etc.) - its impossible not to.

You also fail to cite the vast majority of your work, so I don't see what your point is there. The reason I didn't cite all of mine is because much of it is physically impossible to cite with just a link - many placements require actual explanation. Furthermore, there's a word limit on NF posts, which restricted me on creating long explanations (and who would really read them, anyway?).

I decided to forego a date timeline because 99 percent of events outside of birthdays do not have a date, and I would be assuming even more than I already am on my current timeline, because I'd be trying to guess an exact or rough date on literally everything. The majority of events on your timeline are vaguely placed within the time frame of a year, and you suggest that they happened somewhere between January and December. There's nothing wrong with that, but its no different from my timeline, which places events in a list form chronologically by year and month too. Where events that happened in the same year that were not given dates are listed, they may not necessarily be in the right order .. but then, its impossible to list many of those in the right order considering our lack of information on them.

And as I said, you're welcome to point out mistakes if you feel they need changed, rather than vaguely say that there are mistakes and then not actually refer to what they are. As far as I know, quite a few NF users (and people on the internet who type "Naruto timeline" into Google) use this timeline for their own benefit, so it would be great if I could actually make it as accurate as possible. 

I'll look into the Hashirama and tailed beasts thing, and @Platypus I'll change the OP in regards to Gaara's adopted kids. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Seelentau (Sep 25, 2016)

There's still a difference in assuming a character's age based on nothing and "assuming" when an event happened based on the confirmed character's age at that time (Itachi's life, for example). As I explained in my timeline's legend, the "about"s and "around"s come straight from the fourth databook. Not all of them, of course, but a lot. Every event and date in the timeline is based on information from the source material, there's not a single thing I made up.

And regarding the citing, I cited (almost) everything that really needs citation. But I plan on adding more and more citations as time goes on. And you'll find a lot of explanation in the references.

About the mistakes in your timeline, I don't want to sound rude, but I don't really want to correct them. It's your timeline, you put your effort in it and it's your job to fix it by using the available source material, as I did with mine. If you want it to be as accurate as possible, please feel free to use my timeline as reference material. 

Edit: Disliking my post is not really the best way to continue a discussion...

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Platypus (Sep 27, 2016)

If Kakashi Hiden happens in November 18 ANB (that's a whole year after the end of the war, not just a few months) and the timeline says that The Last takes place 2 years after that, shouldn't Naruto be 20 already in The Last? Was it ever stated how old Naruto was at the time?



Leaving this here for future reference: posts/54010400


----------



## Seelentau (Sep 27, 2016)

The Last takes place two years after the war, not two years after Kakashi Hiden. The arrows refer to the previous "main event", so to speak.


----------



## Platypus (Sep 27, 2016)

But what about the official novel timeline?


----------



## Seelentau (Sep 27, 2016)

It shows the same, doesn't it?


----------



## Platypus (Sep 27, 2016)

Not really, the novel timeline goes:


Chapter 699
Several months later: Kakashi Hiden → Sasuke leaves
2 years later: Shikamaru Hiden → The Last
Several months later: Sakura Hiden → Konoha Hiden → Naruto and Hinata marry
etc.

There's no visual indicator that the '2 years later' is in reference to ch. 699. Instead it lists them like: 'X time after A, B happens. Y time after B, C happens. Etc.' all the way from beginning to end. If that's not the case, you'd expect them to list the novels like this:


Chapter 699
Several months later: Kakashi Hiden → Sasuke leaves

2 years later: Shikamaru Hiden → The Last
Several months later: Sakura Hiden → Konoha Hiden → Naruto and Hinata marry

etc.

Link removed

This wasn't an issue before, until I learned that Kakashi Hiden took place nearly an entire year after chapter 699 instead of 'just' a few months.


----------



## Seelentau (Sep 27, 2016)

Well good thing the novel timeline isn't main canon then. 
But in Gaara's novel, he's 20, so I think that kinda clears it up... perhaps...?


----------



## Epyon (Sep 28, 2016)

Seelentau said:


> Yes, perhaps not, but I can't change it. That's how it's presented to us and I record it.
> 
> You do realise that those dates are based on what we're given, right? And we weren't given an exact date of Sasori's death. All we were given is that it happens prior and somehow after Gaara's 16th birthday and prior to Akamaru's birthday. Of course that's longer than ten days, but I can't just make the actual date of Sasori's death up.
> 
> ...



In your timeline, you dismiss statements put in by the fourth databook, because they cannot be reconciled with the manga. 

Why are these other facts not held to the same standards. In the panels of manga Ibiki tells us Orochimaru left because he lost the bid for Hokage too the Fourth Hokage and Sarutobi confronted him about ten years ago, Sarada is too young to remember a time before Hokage Naruto sends Sasuke on his mission, the disappearance of the Third Kazekage *led *to war and Kakashi and co informs on the travel times involved in the Gaara Retrieval arc, likewise the time it takes to seperate a Bijuu from it's Jinchuuriki. 

Why do these facts have to make way for what supplementary material has to say about Naruto or Gaara's birthdays or Kakashi's stint as Hokage and such? 

As for Kisame, just of the top of my head, Shippuuden already did a flashback stint when Orochimaru was getting defeated by Sasuke. Itachi's entrance into the Akatsuki was covered, lo and behold, Kisame was there and Biwa was not (because he didn't exist yet and the anime does whatever it wants).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Seelentau (Sep 28, 2016)

I am aware that we were given lots of timespans during the Kazekage arc, but we have no exact date of when it all began. Those ten days Sasori mentioned could've been at any time during those months.

The information I put into my timeline has to fit with another. For example, it was said twice that Orochimaru left Akatsuki in 6 aNb, but because Itachi became Anbu captain in 8 aNb and only killed his clan after that, Orochimaru couldn't have left Akatsuki two years prior. So I rule that information out. I include it in my timeline, but I strike it and leave a reference that the information has been retconned.

Meaning I don't say that the manga is correct 100% of the time, neither do I say that the databooks are correct 100% of the time. I gather all information I can and put it together so that it makes the most sense. Because if you blindly go by what the manga or the databook says, you'll fail when problems like Sarutobi's Hokage election or Kakashi's generation's timeline come up.

It should be more than obvious that a completely consistent timeline is not possible, but my timeline is the closest there is. And it's still getting better. Just today I did some small fixes on Itachi's life, for example.


----------



## Epyon (Sep 29, 2016)

Seelentau said:


> I am aware that we were given lots of timespans during the Kazekage arc, but we have no exact date of when it all began. Those ten days Sasori mentioned could've been at any time during those months.
> 
> The information I put into my timeline has to fit with another. For example, it was said twice that Orochimaru left Akatsuki in 6 aNb, but because Itachi became Anbu captain in 8 aNb and only killed his clan after that, Orochimaru couldn't have left Akatsuki two years prior. So I rule that information out. I include it in my timeline, but I strike it and leave a reference that the information has been retconned.
> 
> ...



I'm not saying one should follow it blindly. Put if the facts you ignore are the ones that inform the plot of Naruto or Boruto then I don't agree it is the most accurate one. Supplementary material tell us that Naruto was 15 when he came back and Gaara was 16 when he died (allegedly). Manga does not give us a course of events that supports this. And given that Naruto really did miss out on the Chuunin Exams that Temari and Shikamaru were already working on when he got back because of his mission at the bridge of Heaven and Earth, clearly the manga followed the story the manga told going forward, obviously. Instead of Naruto bumming around Konoha for 4 months, if not more, without anything happening. And every other source afterwards agrees Shikamaru did organise a Chuunin Exam and Naruto really did stay a Genin as well. There's no way it took from (at the latest) October till July (at the earliest). You'd have to say Shikamaru is talking two or three different Chuunin Exams, Naruto missing each one, during his appearances to even begin explain this. Why is this the place to stick with an infobook as the one true canon?

Same with Sarada. Current primary character in the ongoing manga. Manga tells us she did not spend her childhood with her father but your timeline places the event that pulled him away at 8/9 at the earliest. Manga going forward is probably gonna continue presuming Sarada Gaiden is canon whereas the exact time of Kakashi's resignation really is not that important to anything, but you stick with what is said concerning the latter foremost.


----------



## Seelentau (Sep 29, 2016)

The long gaps mainly come from me putting the events at their earliest possible date, unless given a more specific date. I don't say that Naruto returned to Konohagakure in October, I say that it's the earliest possible date he could have returned, based on the databooks and in lack of a more definitive date. Same goes for almost everything else. It's a timeline based on approximation, not on assumption.


----------



## Seelentau (Oct 3, 2016)

Epyon said:


> Your timeline has Sasuke going away for the mission when Sarada and Boruto are 8-9. That doesn't make sense. Sarada doesn't know or remember anything about her father. Sasuke hasn't had a chance to learn Boruto name yet in canon.



Hey, I think I know the problem about this: I didn't add the Kaguya Kage Meeting, so the timeline didn't make sense to you.
I added it now and tweaked some more things, please take a look again. ^_^


----------



## fuff (Oct 3, 2016)

the most confusing one is when did/how long has sasuke been gone for after saradas birth? like he clearly taught her how to walk but how old was she when he left? someppl say its shortly before sarada first asks sakura so age 5?


----------



## Seelentau (Oct 3, 2016)

He taught her how to walk? You mean because of that flashback she has? Hmmmmm...


----------



## fuff (Oct 4, 2016)

Seelentau said:


> He taught her how to walk? You mean because of that flashback she has? Hmmmmm...


ya that one:


----------



## Mider T (Oct 4, 2016)

Not real.  That image of Sasuke has two arms and wearing something he doesn't wear.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Seelentau (Oct 4, 2016)

If he wears something he doesn't wear, how is he wearing it? 

Was the left arm removed in the tankobon?


----------



## LostInLogicError (Oct 4, 2016)

Just accept already it wasn't a memory. There's no contradiction.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Platypus (Oct 4, 2016)

Seelentau said:


> If he wears something he doesn't wear, how is he wearing it?
> 
> Was the left arm removed in the tankobon?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Seelentau (Oct 4, 2016)

Thanks. So it's not a flashback, but rather some emotional what-if-scenario.

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## Crane (Oct 5, 2016)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> Although .. now that I'm thinking about this, Zabuza was only a year older than Obito. Yet, before Zabuza even graduated from the academy, the bloody ritual was being performed. Yagura wasn't manipulated until many years later when Obito was a teenager .. so .. yeah, major timeline issue
> .


 
My head hurts.


----------



## Seelentau (Oct 5, 2016)

It's easy: The databooks made Zabuza Genin years before he allegedly massacred the 100 Kiri children. However, according to the manga, Zabuza wasn't even a Genin at that time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ganta (Oct 5, 2016)

never clicked so hard on Disagree in my life .

From @Platypus' scan, Naruto say 

・・・そんだけだ

もういっぺん
・・・自分にそれがあるか
確かめてみろ


...that's it

...you need to find out if you still have it.(= search within the recesses of your mind) to native jp.  

As well, the scan has simply stopped just right to where he lost it up.  


@Seelentau

If it's a what-if scenario, the line in jp would be 一度振り返って、"もしも"について考えてみましょう or 一度、頭の中を空にして、「もし、こうしていたら」と考えてみて下さい。

Why would Naruto ask her to reflect on "what-ifs" to make things emotionally easy for her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seelentau (Oct 5, 2016)

Oh, so Sasuke magically had a left arm in Sarada's past, but now he doesn't anymore, because why not, having one arm is less weight, right?

Plus, flashbacks are always surrounded by a black border, instead of a white. The flashback begins with the last three panels, the one with Sasuke still mostly has a white border.


----------



## Ganta (Oct 5, 2016)

Seelentau said:


> Oh, so Sasuke magically had a left arm in Sarada's past, but now he doesn't anymore, because why not, having one arm is less weight, right?


 
I just told you the scan stops just right to where his remaining arm is gone.


Ganta said:


> .
> 
> As well, the scan has simply stopped just right to where he lost it up.





Ganta said:


> > @Seelentau
> > Plus, flashbacks are always surrounded by a black border, instead of a white. The flashback begins with the last three panels, the one with Sasuke still mostly has a white border.
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Seelentau (Oct 5, 2016)

Okay then it's a flashback. Not that it changes anything.
Sasuke left shortly after Sarada's birth, returned for the Kaguya meeting and then in Naruto Gaiden.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ganta (Oct 5, 2016)

Seelentau said:


> Okay then it's a flashback. Not that it changes anything.
> *Sasuke left shortly after Sarada's birth, returned for the Kaguya meeting and then in Naruto Gaiden*.


 
Jackpot.


----------



## SoulFire (Oct 5, 2016)

Seelentau said:


> Okay then it's a flashback. Not that it changes anything.
> Sasuke left shortly after Sarada's birth, returned for the Kaguya meeting and then in Naruto Gaiden.


If that scene is accepted as a flashback, then Sasuke was present for at least a while around the time Sarada was a toddler (one to two years old) before he left, then returned for said meeting and again in the Gaiden.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fuff (Oct 5, 2016)

Seelentau said:


> Okay then it's a flashback. Not that it changes anything.
> Sasuke left shortly after Sarada's birth, returned for the Kaguya meeting and then in Naruto Gaiden.


–snip– u cant walk a baby...shes clearly a toddler there

edit: u just made me discredit ur timeline...when u cant even tell a baby from a toddler #fail

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ganta (Oct 6, 2016)

fuff said:


> r u an idiot??


 
stop that. 



> u cant walk a baby...shes clearly a toddler there
> 
> edit: u just made me discredit ur timeline...when u cant even tell a baby from a toddler #fail


 
Um fuff, try to wield context and build meaning from words as they are read.
Seelentau was mindful of the scan. That tells you the _"shortly after Sarada's birth" _ fall into toddler range.


----------



## Seelentau (Oct 6, 2016)

Why do people not realise that my timeline is build around the earliest (or sometimes latest) possible date an event could've happened?
It's more than obvious that Sarada wasn't a baby when that flashback happened, but since I don't have a more exact date, I can't pinpoint it better.
So the earliest possible date is her birth.


----------



## Crane (Oct 7, 2016)

Seelentau said:


> It's easy: The databooks made Zabuza Genin years before he allegedly massacred the 100 Kiri children. However, according to the manga, Zabuza wasn't even a Genin at that time.


 
hat tip to you. I felt brain fried.


----------



## Ganta (Oct 7, 2016)

Seelentau said:


> *Why do people not realise that my timeline is build around the earliest (or sometimes latest) possible date an event could've happened?*
> It's more than obvious that Sarada wasn't a baby when that flashback happened, but since I don't have a more exact date, I can't pinpoint it better.
> So the earliest possible date is her birth.


 



Crane said:


> hat tip to you. *I felt brain fried*.


 
Insertions of alternate-timeline might have helped you maintain some bearings.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Ch1pp (Oct 7, 2016)

I hear seelenatau and baka.  Did you just call naruto forums baka?


----------



## Ganta (Oct 7, 2016)

Don't put me on thin ice with dem mods.  You didn't hear _'Baka_'.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 7, 2016)

Crane said:


> My head hurts.


Kiri really is just a fucking mess timeline wise isn't it?


----------



## Callen (Oct 7, 2016)

DarkShift said:


> I hear seelenatau and baka.  Did you just call naruto forums baka?


 
From what I can hear, he's telling wiki's translator to curb his fixation with timeline. The rest is lost on me. (sorry mr darkshift, my listening skills isn't quite honed)


----------



## Mider T (Oct 7, 2016)

fuff said:


> –snip– u cant walk a baby...shes clearly a toddler there
> 
> edit: u just made me discredit ur timeline...when u cant even tell a baby from a toddler #fail





Ganta said:


> Don't put me on thin ice with dem mods.  You didn't hear _'Baka_'.



How afraid are you of mods that you wet your pants at "baka"?


----------



## Seelentau (Oct 7, 2016)

eh, was that voice message directed at me? Sorry, I don't understand spoken Japanese that well.
Besides, if you have something to tell me, just tell me in English so that everyone understands it.


----------



## Ganta (Oct 7, 2016)

Callen said:


> From what I can hear, he's telling wiki's translator to curb his fixation with timeline. The rest is lost on me. (sorry mr darkshift, my listening skills isn't quite honed)



I'm impressed. 




Mider T said:


> How afraid are you of mods that you wet your pants at "baka"?



How afraid? hmm.. On a scale of 1 to Powerball! Get to guessing. 




Seelentau said:


> eh, was that voice message directed at me? Sorry, I don't understand spoken Japanese that well.
> Besides, if you have something to tell me, just tell me in English so that everyone understands it.



Yup, directed at you. I didn't want ears on our conversation.   

I said:
シーレンタウって名前でよかったんだよね？この漫画を読み進めるには、過去の出来事を深堀りしすぎないこと。そんなことしても、ややこしくなるだけだからね。


----------



## Seelentau (Oct 7, 2016)

Well, that comes a little late, seeing how my timeline is already established. But to me, the timeline's not that confusing, since I have pretty much everything sorted out.
Oh and it's ゼーレンタウ.


----------



## Ganta (Oct 8, 2016)

Noted, but get yo' listening game up.


----------



## Callen (Oct 10, 2016)

Ganta said:


> I'm impressed.


 
You hella should be.


----------



## Seelentau (Oct 19, 2016)

So I tried to add the days provided in the first arc, but it would still leave us with an 8 months gap between the end of the Sasuke Arc and the beginning of the Rasen Shuriken training arc...


----------



## TabascoPrivatee17 (May 28, 2021)

So according to this timeline:

- Chojoro ( One of the Seven Swordsmen and Mei's retainer ) was born 1th November, and Kakashi became Jonnin shortly after this,
So the Destruction of the Kannabi Bridge mission took place in November.
- Rin's birthday is 15th November. So she would have become 12-13 years old either before or after the mission.

- Obito is trapped in the cave with Madara and the Zetsu, rehabilitating, for over 1 year and 2 months or 13-14 months.
( Bonus point: Obito most likely never got to bathe or shower in that time period? Unless he asked a Zetsu to use Water Spray on him, or he learned it himself.)

- He becomes either 13 or 14 during that time period. ( What a sad way to celebrate your birthday. At least Spiral Zetsu probably drew a poop shaped birthdaycake for you. No that's actually not a good thing.)

- Also at some point during that time period, Rin gets kidnapped by “Kirigakure”. Probably in the last two months of Obito’s rehabilitation.


----------



## Dragonus-BB- (Jun 1, 2021)

@TabascoPrivatee17 
All you new kids and your edo tensei. Make a new damn thread!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

